# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Clyde Machine's Dream Journal

## Clyde Machine

The Portal gun!
Drinking grape juice.
"I'm a ghost of twilight!"
Songs sang at the top of my lungs.
Knife fights.
The Demon's Spellcasting Book. (More on this to come!)
Crashing graduation ceremonies. (More than once!)
A Skylit Drive.
The "Ninja'd" B4k4 EP release party.
Cactus plant does 73 damage!
....and way more than you can handle, all in the DJ below! 








According to the first page of my handwritten dream journal:

*An Introduction into Clyde Machine's
experimentations with
Lucid dreaming.
1.3.10*


*_DV's Task of The Year_*
*Attempting:* Task of the Year 2010:
The death of the dinosaurs: watch the asteroid hit
The dawn of man: show them how to make fire
Ancient Egypt: see how they build the pyramids
Exodus: Watch Moses part the Reed Sea
Height of Rome: Watch (or participate) in a gladiator fight
One of the Crusades: Drink from the Holy Grail
July 20th 1969: Beat Neil Armstrong down the ladder
Future: Witness how the world ends

*_COMPLETED GOALS_*
*"Achieve Lucidity."* Have your first lucid dream. (One long enough to log, that is.) Completed 1.15.2010!
*"Now you're DREAMING with portals."* Use the portal gun while lucid, or use portals while lucid. Completed 3.3.2010!
*"You are a sinner."* Take the life of another living being. Completed 3.7.10!
*"Fly."* It's what everyone wants to do. Do it at least once! Completed 3.11.10!

*_LONG-STANDING GOALS_*
_I call these "long-standing" goals, or goal "projects" because they are much more than just goals - they will take time, effort, and multiple dreams to do!_ 
*"Adventure of a Lifetime!"* Go on an adventure with Julia!
*"Building the Temple."* Construct and manage your own dream lair.
*"Oneironaut Honour."* Complete your first Task of the Year.

*_GOALS_*
*"A house of love."* Visit Julia's house and kiss her while there.
*"A Serious Oneironaut."* Have 20 lucid dreams.
*"Demon's Spellcasting Book."* Find the book in the dreamworld, and read its contents.
*"I lay awake / stuck by this fickle thorn."* Write material for a song while lucid. (Words, music, etc.)
*"Set, Detonate."* Assemble, plant, and detonate a high-power explosive.
*"The Prophet."* Meet my/a dreamguide.
*"Now, bark like a dog."* Become a canine of some sort.


*_CHARACTERS FEATURED_*
*Sweetheart*
*Julia:* My girlfriend of 2 1/2 years; we are very much committed to one another, which has made having a predominantly long-distance relationship that much more bearable. She is a near-constant character in my dreams, and for good reason. If you're an avid reader, you'll come to know her name quite well!
*Family Members*
*Dad:* My dad; very important figure in my life, always has been.
*Mom/Ma:* My mom; also a very important figure in my life, always has been.
*Sarah:* My older sister; moved out of the house to my mother's many years ago, and moved from there to various other locations last year. We are on rather negative terms with each other nowadays.
*Emily:* My little sister; moved out of the house to my mother's a few years ago, retaining regular contact. We are on rather positive terms with each other nowadays.
*Friends and Important Associates*
*B4k4/Aaron:* My good friend B4k4, which is his screenname. He is a writer, musician, gamer, thinker, and a number of other things. An interesting character; shows up in dreams in interesting and mostly unexpected ways.
*Shini:* My good friend Shini, which is his nickname based off his screenname of Shinigami564. He's also a gamer, but is definitely an interesting character to have around. He doesn't show up in my dreams often, but he's there nonetheless.
*Paul:* The singer and rhythm guitarist for my former band, And In The Day She Walks. He's shown up in many of my dreams, but not as much as of late. 
*Mike:* The drummer for aforementioned band, shows up in dreams once in a blue moon.
*Dom:* The bassist for aforementioned band, appears as often as Mike does.

*Michael "Jag" Jagmin:* The lead singer of the post-hardcore band A Skylit Drive. I'm a huge fan of ASD, and they've shown up a lot in my dreams. Why that is I'm not sure, 'cause I haven't seen other bands show up in my dreams quite the way ASD have.
*Matt Tuck:* Lead singer and guitarist for metalcore group Bullet for my Valentine. He's been in a few of my dreams as an important figure. Not sure why him though.

And, a note and message from Clyde:

The title of this dream journal alludes to my interest in a particular object I discovered in one of my dreams, the Demon's Spellcasting Book. While I have yet to delve inside it during a lucid dream, I would like to find out what the contents of the book are, and what my dreaming mind has in store for me with this book. I'm sure this'll turn out to be an interesting adventure, so I'll keep this updated in case there are updates to the story of my quest to find the Demon's Spellcasting Book, and what secrets it holds for me.
Why was I given the book? Am I a demon? Can I use the spells inside it? If I am no demon, but just a mere human (albeit a oneironaut at that), what business do I have with such a book?
Well, you'll find out the answers to those questions when I do! Read on to see how things unfold.~Clyde*_Demon's Spellcasting Book Quest Progress_*
37: 2.27.10; 9:35AM The Demon's Spellcasting Book. (Non-lucid) - First non-lucid dream involving the book. No discoveries yet made!
48: 3.11.10; 11:18AM Part 2: Any Day Now. (DEILD) - Lucid request for information regarding the location of the book; request not indulged.

----------


## Clyde Machine

04.01.2010First Log, 1.4.10; 5:48AM (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Dream consisted of playing a game, much like an online Final Fantasy game. First I watched a loading map, filling out with drawn details, which I assumed was the intro to the game. I watched as a female player designed her character, and saw a male player come up in-game and ask about a "stick thing", which I clarified as being a potion of sorts, within a wand or scepter. I recall the female character was holding the object the male character was asking about. Everyone spoke freely, as if we were in the same room (as opposed to voice chat), and after the female character finished her avatar, the dream went straight into the game, into first person, and looked/felt like I was standing in-game, not watching a screen. This could be said about the entire dream with the exception of the game's intro, where I felt I was watching it on a wall, but could only see that intro on that wall (not a ceiling, floor, other walls, or any other objects). I recall hearing someone, the male player I presume, say (during the intro) that the game, or maybe just the intro, loaded slow/played slow, to which I thought but didn't say out loud, that we wouldn't have any problems because we were playing a torrent of it on a computer, rather than on a PS2 as the game was alternately played on. This went right into the female character creation.

Also, before/during the female character's creation, she designed a steed that resembled a pink/green grunty, from the ".HACK" franchise. This did not appear in-game that I recall.
Also, before the intro played through, I was watching a map of the game, and at a northern peninsula of the map showed a marker to indicate a castle. I instantly thought of Disney's magic castle. I felt the presence of Julia, my sweetheart and a big Disney fan, in front of me and to the left of my vision, so I tilted my head to say something to that effect into her ear, but didn't say aything. I turned around, and immediately went into the game's intro. (At no point in the dream did I see another person. I only saw their characters, and sometimes I didn't even see those.)
Also, I felt the female player's presence to the left of my body and of my vision during the intro. When the male player spoke, I felt his presence far behind and to the right of me.

Second dream: Very vague, but I recall seeing my "Avast!" anti-virus scanner pickup up a bunch of infected files, one after the other. After five or six of them, my computer started to shut down, but instead of the usual Windows Vista backgrounds they had dark gray, metallic-looking backgrounds. I only saw the screen, no other things around me.

Third dream:, 9:53AM: Dreamed vividly of being within a Portal-esque game which involved finding keys to bring down immense barriers, probably 30-feet tall. After climbing some obstacles next to a particular barrier, I activated a switch that started the barrier moving in some fashion. Things were vague, but I knew there was another person/player/character nearby, who fell off the obstacles to a lower shelf that I had used to get up to where I was. I worked my way down with a fear of slipping and falling, but managed to slip/slowly fall to that shelf, where some books slid out from under a slight overhang from the obstacle just above the shelf. (The obstacles were stacked in a climbable way up to the shelf, and up to higher points, like where the switch was.) Without hesitation, I opened the nearest book to a page, finding the books were some sort of guitar workbook, almost in a child-friendly fashion. On the page (and the cover) was an anime girl with an acoustic guitar. I then had a red crayon in my hand, and on the page wrote "SUKA plays GUITAR!" (I know not where the idea for that came from.) That's where the dream ended.

Other things I remember from dreams/dream fragments: 
I dreamed I was out by my dad's barn discussing building a stage for the band to play on, the garden being where the audience would be.

I dreamed I was at a playground, doing parkour-like movements to avoid my little sister, who was trying to stop me from moving. At one point, I didn't move quickly enough away from some bars I was hanging from, and she had gotten on top of them to step on one of my hands. Later, I was moving around the playground, and decided to let her catch up to me. I lay on the ground after a fall (an intentional one), and she began to press on my chest to check if I stopped breathing. The second time she pressed on my chest, I recall seeing her hand from outside my body, in vicarious fashion, pressing against the white sand I was laying on. The only thing I saw was her hand pressing on the sand, and as she pressed, lines of tension appeared as if the white sand were a white blanket, and I felt the pressure on my chest again even though I understood that she was pressing on the sand, not even near me. With that, the dream ended.

----------


## Clyde Machine

05.01.2010Second Log, 1.5.10; 2:31AM (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was seeing a relative, a young girl whom, in retrospect, is not familiar to me. When we heard noises downstairs it became apparent that I wasn't supposed to be there without her parents there, so I left. I then was driving, and my vision went to a distant third-person, flying above the car in "God-mode". I changed vision a lot during this dream, depending on whether I was driving or not. The rest of the dream is lost to me.

Second dream, 9:30AM: There was a flood, and many people were escaping it to higher ground. My dad and I were there, both of us wet but on dry ground. I saw a woman trying to get help for her dog, who was stranded on a rock out in the flooded area. It looked more like a bay than a flood, but I recognized it to be a flood. Later my dad was carrying a shotgun and handed it to me. I recall pointing out that I was still not sure how exactly to hold a shotgun. He said to hold it like you're going to shoot with it. He then took it from me and shot into the distance with it, disturbing som ebirds a long distance away. The rest of the dream is lost to me.

----------


## Clyde Machine

06.01.2010Third Log, 1.6.10; 10:00AM (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was the first day of getting into the habit of reading a piece of paper with text on it at various points during the day in the hopes of it appearing within my dreams as a reality check. I haven't seen any changes yet.
I dreamed a group of friends and I went to a local music venue called the Galaxy to listen to some local bands play. One of my friends had printed counterfeit tickets to get all of us in. The band we watched had a theatrical act to go with their performance. At one point, two of my friends got up on one corner of the stage and stayed there during teh show, even though some actors had to go over to that part of the stage at times. The stage was nothing like the real one, an obvious inconsistency, but I didn't pay any mind to it, and didn't pickup on it. During this dream, I saw peoples' faces, though I didn't usually look at them directly.

----------


## Clyde Machine

08.01.2010Fourth Log, 1.8.10; 8:40AM (2.WBTB 3.DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I recall dreaming that I was at home with my whole family. My older sister had lost ownership to her car to me somehow, and left the house in a hurried and angered manner. I was on a wagon later, a big farm wagon being pulled by a vehicle, and I watched my sister and her friends, who she had rallied together to support her, walk on the road into town to get the car back -- though she didn't know where it was. That's as far as I recalled the dream.Second dream: Later, after going to sleep and wanting to LD, I was dreaming -I recall seeing white everywhere - and instantly recognized I was dreaming. When I did, I had a sensation of having pressure from the atmosphere around me relieved, and I opened my eyes from realizing I wasn't awake. Whether I had a false awakening, or I just got so excited I woke up from the dream, I don't know, but I know I consciously recognized I was dreaming, for the first time since starting the experiment.

Third dream: After waking up and writing my log, I decided that I wanted to try that again, to see if I could really test and see if that was really a lucid dream. I slept again, dreaming I was going to a bank to collect some money from my mom's account. They had me stand behind a counter (instead of in front like I should have), and type on a keyboard something about a weapon. Instead of staying to ask about the money, I started heading back into the rooms of the bank that people generally shouldn't be getting into. Instead of rooms, I found a labrynth of sorts, and began wandering. After a few seconds I encountered something, and it was at this point I announced I had the special weapon mentioned earlier. (My arm had something to do with the weapon, since I raised it during the announcement, and knew this during the dream.) This seemed to make me a target or danger to whoever was in the labrynth because I was racing around the maze avoiding something/someone who was looking for me. 
This somehow transitioned into being in a kind of garden or park, where I needed to get to the far side of it where two statues of a boy and girl stood. I then found I was flying like I was using a jetpack, about a foot off the ground, trying to find the girl who had to make it to the two statues with me if we were to escape/succeed. I circled around after getting near the statues, and searched for her. I found her running along a path away from the general direction of the statues. I followed her, trying to yell to her so I could pick her up mid-flight and take her to the statues, but when I got close she changed direction, toward the statues.
At this point we seemed to be in an orange tunnel, and this was when I found I was dreaming. I looked around curiously with my eyes, being careful to to 'break the connection', you could say. I wanted to test the dream for lucidity -- or at least, test to see if I could do something to change the dream. For whatever reason, that change came as a fox, dropping down in front of me while I chased the girl, who I believe attached himself to the girl. I then tried to imagine a more drastic change, one from my own choosing. (I didn't ask for a fox to appear, I just wanted to see a change.) I wanted the environment to change to look like the game Oblivion. The "screen" began to change to a kind of character creation/introduction menu, and at this point the dream became a regular, uncontrolled dream once again. Before waking, I found myself looking down the hallway in an apartment to an African-American man, about 20, sitting in front of a computer. I envisioned myself hitting keyboard keys to somehow make music with them. When the keyboard vanished from my mind and vision, he leaned over to look down the hallway and said something to me to the effect of that he didn't want me to edit his character on the game he was playing. I woke up right after that.

----------


## Clyde Machine

09.01.2010Fifth Log, 1.9.10; 10:14AM Part 1 (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed that Julia, my sweetheart, was pretending to be injured and was brought into the bathroom at my house. Only her and I knew she wasn't hurt. My sister Sarah was there and had helped bring her in. I was upset at her for being there and rushed her out so Julia and I could be alone. Julia then was mad because she had wanted a chance to yell at Sarah, but my rushing her out prevented that.

----------


## Clyde Machine

09.01.2010Fifth Log, 1.9.10; 10:14AM Part 2 (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Second dream: I was playing/inside a zombie game with other people; the only other person I recognized was my friend Paul. We were in some kind of building backroom with office supplies and a billiard table.We looked for pool cues for weapons, but instead found odd little plastic pointed objects. I grabbed a handful and rushed out into the streets, shouting back, "I'm gonna see if these work! If I don't come back, don't go out there!", with a laugh. I expected them not to work, but surprisingly, everything zombified that I "clicked" with one died instantly. After finding my way to underground structures in the city, I found bats and bat-eating spiders in massive numbers, laying dormants, who were significantly more resistant to the pointed weapons. Among them were two giant gorilla-like figures who quietly patrolled the area. After I started killing spiders and bats, the others started to wake up and rush above ground to the rest of the zombified world. I figured all hell was breaking loose, so it would be in the my best interest to not try to save what was clearly lost. I let out a deep warcry that got the angry attention of the gorillas, who began to pursue me. I rushed down a tight, back-corridor hoping theyd get stuck there, and leapt off the edge of the corridor's end.
Here, I felt like I was about to wake up from my heart racing from such a scary dream of being hopelessly chased, but said out loud "I am dreaming" and everything went white. I started wondering if I was dreaming or was laying awake in bed with my eyes closed. I convinced myself if I kept believing I was dreaming, I'd have a lucid dream, but I couldn't hold on, and lost the connection, waking up with my heart beating fast from the chase at the end of the dream.

----------


## Clyde Machine

10.01.2010Sixth Log, 1.10.10; 8:45AM (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the second floor of a hotel or apartment with Julia. A woman, and some zombies, was downstairs and had an object we needed, which was a black and silver cane. Julia needed that cane, and I was determined to get it. We appeared at a graduation ceremony for a college, which I was supposed to be a part of. When I arrived, the ceremony was ending, and I figured the holder of the cane was outside. I tried to rush outside, but ran into my friend Aaron and who I recognized to be a Psychology class teacher. They wanted me to stop and look at something on a wall, probably a map, but I politely turned them down to go after the cane. Later, I found myself somewhere outside, lying next to a log in a field with a blanket on top of me. It began to rain on me, and I got a text message on my phone from Julia that she had gotten the cane back. I tried to tell her I was somewhere getting rained on, but didn't get a chance to before waking.

----------


## Clyde Machine

13.01.2010Seventh Log, 1.13.10; 3:59PM (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was within a game once more, this time in a medieval setting, a white castle that sprawled out within a forest. I remember being in a special room of the castle, waiting for the prince and a travelling party to arrive, but didn't want to wait and went out to the front of the castle to wait. I saw him coming and paused the game, going to my map to teleport back to the room to see him arrive there. I woke up before I teleported.

----------


## Clyde Machine

14.01.2010Eigth Log, 1.14.10; 9:54AM Part 1 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed that I found a small piano in my mother's house and wanted to take it home, after playing "Glycerine" by Bush on it. Later in the dream, I realized it wasn't Glycerine, but instead a song I made myself on the piano some while ago in real life. After getting it downstairs to ask my mom and dad about it, I found they were throwing out a lot of stuff from the basement. My dad said that I should just toss the piano as well, but I didn't understand why - he said it was junk, but only one key had anything wrong with it. We got in the van, me still holding the tiny piano, and drove off. I was desperate to convince him to let me keep it since I was so excited from having it. I started to cry in a muffled manner, then proceeded to give reasons I should keep it (after composing myself a bit). I recall pointing out that it was in tune, that I had played a song on it, and that it had pedals a piano should have, since my electronic keyboard didn't have pedals like a real piano should. Eventually he said that in the end he would let me keep it, but that he wanted me to understand where he was coming from. With that, the dream ended. (This dream is full of inconsistencies, including the existence of the piano, the fact I could play it like a real piano despite how small it was, my dad being at my mother's house since he never goes over there, my dad driving the van since he only ever drives trucks, and me crying, since I do not cry over such things as being told I can't have something. Alas, none gave me the idea to do a reality check, so I paid no mind to any of them.)

----------


## Clyde Machine

14.01.2010Eigth Log, 1.14.10; 9:54AM Part 2 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I got to be backstage at a Bullet For My Valentine concert to meet and hang out with the band. For a long while, I simply wandered about with my Randy Rhoades-style guitar (same type Matt Tuck, singer and guitarist of the band, uses), occasionally seeing one of them walk by. (None of them looked like the real members, by the way.) I hung up my guitar and looked around for the band. I ran into a member of the band and took the opportunity to ask for a picture. I recall saying in a very "geeky" voice, "Hey dude, can I get a picture with you guys?", to which he accepted. When a couple other members showed up, I noted how "geeky" I sounded when asking for the picture, to which they laughed. They left the area to keep getting ready for the show, so I went looking for them again. I grabbed my guitar and walked to a different location backstage, which was just as crowded and busy as everywhere else, and ran into three of the guys from the band, who were ready for a picture with me. I stood with them and waited for Matt Tuck to meet up with us. I set down my guitar and pulled my phone out of my pants pocket, and noticed it had been reset. There were none of my pictures or text messages on it - I made a note in my mind to tell Julia that if she had sent any messages that I never got them. Earlier, there was a spot backstage much like a workshop, and I figured the magnets there must've messed with my phone. I went to the camera function and one of the members said they'd have to remember to write me a letter since I was wearing my BFMV shirt. I looked down and (for the first time ever in a dream) I saw my body in the first person. I saw my shirt and leather coat as vividly as real life. I noted that I wasn't wearing my BFMV shirt, but instead my Kentucky shirt. Two of the members pointed at their shirts, which were also Kentucky shirts with a big white "KY" on them. In the dream, I realized they were from Kentucky. (They're not, they're from Wales.) Just then, a door opened nearby and a roadie came out and made a comment about them wearing the shirts with "KY" on them, in the form of a song which I remember ended with a statement that they endorsed the KY brand lubricant "cream", as he sang. I turned to the band and said, "Shows how much he knows - it isn't cream!", to which everyone laughed. Afterwards, Matt Tuck arrived, asking what we were doing. When the guys from the band said we were getting a picture, I went to take off my coat since I was having trouble putting on my guitar for the picture. I took off my coat, seeing myself again, but that I was wearing my Bullet shirt under my Kentucky shirt. I recall seeing a black man crouched nearby, with a top hat on, just looking around at things, who I had seen earlier in the workshop area of the dream, though I don't recall if he had the top hat then or not. I donned my guitar and went for the picture, which is when I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

*"Achieve Lucidity."* Have your first lucid dream. (One long enough to log, that is.)
15.01.2010Ninth Log, 1.15.10; 10:42AM (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was at my mother's house, arguing with my sister Sarah over the computer she was using. I had pushed the power button off because she wouldn't keep the sound down. She said that if anything had come loose or unplugged from the computer from my doing that, she would break something of mine, which I understood to be anything related to my computer. I said that I agreed, in a very taunting, "let's see you try" manner. But, I included the condition that it had to have the number 9 on it somewhere, with the idea that only things from 2009 (I believe I had meant anything of mine that was old to me, not anything new that I had) would be touched. We shouted at each other for a while, and I kept having trouble keeping my eyes open, they kept drooping down. My ma came out of the hallway just as I called Sarah an "a-hole", and apologized to my mom for hearing me say such a thing. Later, I wound up out in the front yard, away from the house. Emily (my little sister) and ma were in the van, getting ready to leave.
I saw Sarah leaving the house for the van and began feeling like the dream was ending. I started feeling this uplifting feeling as I went lucid. The first thing I did then, without much thought, I pulled up my hand and pointed it at her face like a gun and shot, but it did nothing but make her run away. I rushed toward the van in a long run and started thinking about the DV Task of the Month. As I ran, I reached into my coat and tried pulling out a glass of champagne, but it didn't pull anything out. I looked off to my left and saw Emily lying on the ground. I ran over and asked for grape juice. She produced from inside her coat a bottle of grape juice. As she pulled it out, I consciously began yelling, "Aww, yeah! Aww, yeah!" from being exited from going lucid. It was then my dream started to destabilize and I tried pushing my hand through my other hand - it didn't go through. I thought about my other reality check, an orange piece of paper with writing on it (see the first post of this DJ) While I thought about it (not reading it or anything, just thought about the paper with writing on it, turning it over in my mind), the environment turned into an orange beach next to a dark red ocean, with a sunset of the most beautiful gold, against an orange and red sky. Emily handed me the grape juice, still lying down on some kind of blanket. I took the grape juice, uncapped it, laid down, and began drinking. While drinking, I could taste the sweet juice - it was one of the greatest tasting grape juices I'd ever drank, compared to reality. I kept drinking and found that the liquid in the bottle was unending, so I dropped it to the ground, having had my fill. I turned my head while laying there and stared at the sunset, the sun so tiny in the distance. I once more tried to get champagne - I reached for the sun to pick it out of the sky, and put my fingers in my mouth, but tasted nothing. I thought about the advanced task, and started to lose lucidity. I seemd to go back into a regular dream state and saw a blue sky with white clouds, and several men and women floating there with white clothes and wings, plus a white dog with wings. They all shot straight upward to the heavens, and I consciously came out of my dream, happy as a clam. 
While coming out of the dream, it was almost as if I were lucid again - in my mind, I thought I was ready to wake up, and I just opened my eyes and I was awake once more, immediately writing my log upon waking.

----------


## Clyde Machine

16.01.2010Tenth Log, 1.16.10; 8:14AM (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed that I was searching my computer for some folders that my sister Emily had lost on it. I had typed in the title of one of the folders, and when I looekd away, Emily typed in extra search criteria (I remember she typed in the name "Trent Reznor"). I quickly deleted everything she had input and explained that when searching a computer for files, fewer search terms produce more results. While I let the search run and I saw clear text on the screen for the results (I recall seeing my Adobe Photoshop folders come up as a result), I explained that with just a title, we may find some shortcuts to the folders we were looking for which may even pop up before the actual folders do. I woke up shortly afterwards.

----------


## Clyde Machine

20.01.2010Eleventh Log, 1.20.10; 5:57AM (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was at a pool with a girl whom I didn't recognize, but was friends with. Throughout the dream, I never actually got into the pool. The pool was divided by a concrete walkway, and above the pool's halves were dark red ropes of rubber -- both of which I stood and walked on the entire time. She was trying to practice falling into the water then having me pull her out by her feet, which we did several times. We were interrupted by a man I knew from high school coming in and telling us that the pool needed to be cleared out in an hour for someone elses use, and we went to get towels. I stood away from her after getting mine, and dried myself off, though I was barely at all wet.

----------


## Clyde Machine

21.01.2010Twelfth Log, 1.21.10; 7:35AM Part 1 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was with a group of people in a field at night. I had my lighter with me and lit it to see what was going on, but when I did someone was scared of the flame. I shut it off and told them to watch, and I relit the lighter, and started to make a bold and loud speech about how there wasn't anything to be afraid of. I recall saying that the flame wouldn't go outside the chimney of the lighter, and would always point straight up to the sky, so no one would get burned. When I had finished, a flame appeared high above my head a dark orange glow, and I was recognized as Jesus. I don't know if someone had said it or if it was written somewhere, but I was recognized as a saint and led the people through the dark field. I was later driving with Julia and talked to her about my feelings that I didn't believe myself to be a saint, let alone Jesus. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

21.01.2010Twelfth Log, 1.21.10; 8:50AM Part 2 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a very short dream that I was meeting relatives in a barn and discovered that one of my brothers was 9 feet tall. (That brother looked like a person I know from one of my classes.) It ended when I tried to get into an online chat with them.

----------


## Clyde Machine

22.01.2010Thirteenth Log, 1.22.10; 9:30AM Part 1 I Am Harry Potter. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was at a rather large mansion that in some ways resembled my mother's house. I was sitting on a staircase inside and was listening to some guys who were making music. When they had finished they started talking about one of the guys there who was a prospective drummer for their group. I stood and walked around the staircase and saw Paul, the singer for my band. After the rest of the guys from the group talked, I hugged Paul and talked about how I felt guilty that someday I'd have to choose between the band and my career with psychology. Later I was walking down the front steps of the mansion with a group of people, talking with an older woman about my mother and grandmother. We reached a car, sitting on a dirt road, and I was told to go up ahead because a car was coming that was following us, and I wasn't to be caught by them. I recognized myself to be Harry Potter, and ran down a path, cutting into a field to escape the pursuing vehicle, after a magic spell shot out from the distance and hit the car, freezing it in place. I found myself standing on a path in a dark, overgrown forest. A video game-style menu popped up where I chose the type of wand I wanted to use, and chose a metal wand with a blue "Twilight" core in it. A ways down the path I saw some kind of demon. Off to the right was a path to a clearing, and off to the left was a path to a clearing with stone structures. I ran down the left path and snuck into the clearing. A group of four or five demons noticed me, and I drew out my wand and slashed at them like it were a shortsword. A couple times I used spells by either thinking "fire", "wind", or "ice", and they would change colours when hit to signify they took damgage. I kept fighting demons for a great long while, and eventually came upon a very large Lego set which I attacked as well, by thinking "lava" and making some of the pieces melt, making the entire set bend and tip.

----------


## Clyde Machine

22.01.2010Thirteenth Log, 1.22.10; 9:30AM Part 2 From the Talent Show to a Bombing Mission. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed my band was going to play a talent show for the high school. I couldn't find my band anywhere and had no clue what we were supposed to be playing. I walked by a cheerleading group or dance group wearing white angellic costumes and overheard of the organizers of the auditions getting frustrated with them because one member wasn't in place and wasn't ready. The organizer then said for the next group to get onstage, disqualifying the dance group. They were very clearly upset while getting off the stage, and I started talking to one of them, saying I was sorry to hear what happened to them. I later found myself packing my stuff, even though I saw no sign of anyone else from the band. I (further later) found myself in a field, somehow thinking there were missiles coming in my direction, and I ran for cover. Unfortunately, I saw a missile land right in front of me in a large pond, meaning I just ran toward the missile instead of away from it. I grabbed ahold of a picnic table and held on as the explosion pushed outward toward me. The dream ended shortly after the explosion.

----------


## Clyde Machine

23.01.2010Fourteenth Log, 1.23.10; 8:23AM Part 1 The Church: Invaded. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in a church with some friends, trying to act like I was a Christian Catholic and like I belonged there, though I didn't question why. After getting outside, everyone inside the church came out and seemed to be having a kind of picnic or large social event on the lawn outside the church, which looked about the size of a university. I was with my friends joking that me acting like I belonged there was "whack", and the black preacher, wearing an all-black suit and black top hat, heard me and said he hoped I meant the good kind of whack. I started saying what I recall to be, "Naw, man, it's cool, I mean the good kind of whack." He left me be, dancing around with the people around him as he left. I went to get a picture of him and noticed Julia in the crowd, a long ways away and to the left of the crowd. I called her phone a while later when night had fallen, and only got her voicemail, which informed me that she was on a plane for a field trip for her school. I was mad that I had to wait to talk to her, and missed her a lot, and stayed by myself throughout the rest of the social, wandering about and going to get a taco before waking up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

23.01.2010Fourteenth Log, 1.23.10; 10:00AM Part 2 All It Takes. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I got to try arranging or directing a music video for the band A Skylit Drive for their song "All It Takes For Your Dreams To Come True", (funny to dream about that, eh?) in whcih a group of people are followed by a crazed woman and a group of people she is with, and by the end of the video, a bomb goes off within the proximity of all the people involved with the video. I saw the singer, Michael Jagmin, laying on the floor, and I extended my hand to help him up. Just then, I was driving in a car at night with two of the other guys from the band, their two guitarists. They were discussing with me a contest a local radio station was hosting, involving them. I asked if the prize package include a CD, and they said that it didn't. I later dreamed I was driving my mom's van and ran over some cars on the way back to my house.

----------


## Clyde Machine

24.01.2010Fifteenth Log, 1.24.10; 10:00AM B&N Breakup. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was wandering about Barnes & Noble at night. I came with a friend who brought her boyfriend, whom she found she couldn't stand. I met up with her near the checkout after we'd all been separated a bit (I had found myself some blue coloured wine and drank a little in some back bookshelves while wandering). She was gift-wrapping something for her boyfriend, Derek, and hurried out of the store when it was done. I went with her to the far end of the parking lot. Derek hadn't followed us, until we reached her vehicle and I heard him shouting to us from far behind. He reached us and asked if she had gotten a phone for him for their anniversary. She hadn't, but assured him it was in the package she had wrapped. He excitedly hopped into the passenger seat. I asked if it was cool if I sat between them, in the only remaining available seat. He agreed and I buckled myself in. The dream ended before we left the parking lot.

----------


## Clyde Machine

25.01.2010Sixteenth Log, 1.25.10; 6:33AM Another Zombie Apocalypse Experience. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a short dream I was in a zombie apocalypse. After finding everyone in town had panicked and fled, I looked around empty stores for things (weapons) to loot. I came across a warehouse-like store, where I picked up a flamethrower in the form of a long rod. I saw a person patrolling the warehouse from a raised platform and made eye contact. He wasn't zombified, but wanted to fight me, seeing me as a threat. I held up my hands to stop him when he jumped down, and explained that I didn't know what was going on. He explained that he was there to stop zombies from getting in, and pointed to a glass wall that a zombified man was trying to chainsaw through. The wall broke and I bolted for a ladder to get out of the warehouse. The man got attacked and said "one", meaning that I was the only non-zombified person left there, knowing he would become one in time. I passed him on the way to the ladder, seeing him lay there dying. As I passed, he said "zero - just don't eat sprites, they're nasty", which I understood to mean that he didn't think I would escape the zombies, and that he'd seen one something called a sprite, which I assumed was a monster of some kind. I scrambled up the ladder and found it stopped at the ceiling, leading nowhere. I jumped straight outward from it in the hopes of catching onto something to keep alive. A zombie was right on my tail and jumped at me right as I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

26.01.2010Seventeenth Log, 1.26.10; 12:51AM "Overdrank." (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed a very obscure dream that I was drunk (not drinking, just drunk) with Julia. I noticed then that I was driving while drunk, having vision problems being the most noticeable part of being drunk. I later asked her to drive for me, since I "overdrank". I switched seats with her, and before the dream ended I found myself playing some kind of fantasy game.

----------


## Clyde Machine

27.01.2010Eighteenth Log, 1.27.10; 7:01AM Sweeps. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was riding in the truck with dad. We were pulling up to an intersection and a boy started walking towards us with his head down, unaware of the truck even being there. Dad was getting upset as the boy drew closer, afraid he was going to get hit, though we were sitting still. The boy bumped into the truck's headlight, at last seeing us there and changing his path. Dad sat there, visually upset that he'd come so close to hitting someone with the truck. Later on in the dream, I was inside a well-lit living room that was unfamiliar to me. Sitting next to me was my (2nd) cousin Tiffany, asking me to do "sweeps" on the guitar. I readjusted the guitar on me and chose a spot to play at, and played a clean, quick sweep on the top three strings. Then she said something very odd, saying I should play a sweep representing "pent-up sexual energy". I didn't know how to go about doing that, so I positioned my fingers high on the fretboard to play the same sweep in a different place, but modified it, dropping one of my fingers down, and playing each note slowly. I let them ring out, sitting there and stared where my eyes were fixed to (at the carpet or the wall), in a trance from the sound.

----------


## Clyde Machine

28.01.2010Nineteenth Log, 1.28.10; 6:49AM Part 1 War Underground. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was using my lighter for some use like a weapon in a fantasy world involving warriors, oriental in appearance, and an oriental woman who I was speaking with for most of the dream. We were all in an underground series of tunnels, more or less identical to those under the Imperial City in the game Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. After the woman spoke with one of the warriors, she retreated in an underground passage, closing a door to prevent my following her. I tried to ask her what was wrong, but she was upset with me and wanted nothing to do with me. The warrior she talked to met me and told me a war was going on, specifically ordering me to invade an enemy section of the undergound and retrieve some ancient armour pieces. If I wasn't going to help them, I was told to leave, so I went to retrieve the armour. I woke up before reaching the armour's location, but got to kill swarms of tiny purple bat/spider creatures before waking.

----------


## Clyde Machine

28.01.2010Nineteenth Log, 1.28.10; 8:28AM Part 2 The Science Lab. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was caught in a science building with many many other people who not only worked there, but lived there. Somehow I knew that there was an alterior motive of the lab to be having us there, researching and testing liquids and chemicals. (I knew something strange was up, but didn't know what it was.) Before I knew of the chemical testing, I discovered that all of the rooms had multiple doors and screens, each with multiple latches, so if I were being followed by an official, I wouldn't be able to slip into a room to hide because I would be deterred just long enough to be seen entering the room. Each door was strategically placed relative to hallway corners and other rooms to ensure there was no chance of entering a room I wasn't supposed to without getting caught. 

There was a particular room that had a giant bowl, connected with many clear plastic tubes to machines, filled with a chemical liquid that somehow I knew I wasn't supposed to know about (the performance enhancing solution I would learn about later), that I attempted to enter twice. Both times, I got my head in the door to see what was going on, and was driven out by those inside. 

I later was working with others inside a testing room and saw fish in three separate tanks - in one, they were dead and laying at the bottom; in the next, they were incredibly lively and many in number; in the third, just behaving as usual fish do. Again, somehow I knew what was in each tank: in the last tank, water; the second tank, the aforementioned performance enhancer; in the first, an over-concentrated amount of the performance enhancer. This is when I _knew_ it was dangerous and that the company was trying to keep something from us. I heard someone, a senior scientist, explaining to someone else that the chemicals would let a living person live "106 weeks" without a need to eat before the body would begin to deteriorate itself from the inside - eating itself, starting with the brain. I now knew something needed to be done. The first thing I thought of was doing parkour in the lab to mess things up, but decided against it. I woke before attempting to stop the production of the chemical. (So, I kind of succeeded!)

----------


## Clyde Machine

28.01.2010Nineteenth Log, 1.28.10; 10:11AM Part 3 Meeting Julia, Attempt 1. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed there was a 5-gallon bucket just outside my front door, sitting off to the side, with water and ice in it. Pressing on a piece of ice transported me into a game where I controlled a small object hat flew around above various lands and water (all islands). I saw thousands of fish and sharks and other aquatic animals dancing and singing on the shores of a giant island labelled "Britain" that I got to by finding a secret ice block to push on the corner of one of the maps. 

I was drawn out of the game when, standing in the cold wet snow in my farming overalls and boots. I looked into the distance and saw dad picking something up that had fallen out of the van while mom drove it through the garden, which was large and had made a lot of noise when it fell out. I went inside and suddenly didn't have my boots or overalls on anymore, but was putting them on. They were wet from being outside, and I went to my music room, it seemed to be to get a dry pair of boots.

As I was getting on my boots and walking back into my music room, I was thinking abotu what I was going to do and suddenly slipped in the thought "....and I am dreaming." I smiled and realized I was now lucid again. I kept calm, not wanting to lose lucidity. I was getting on my overalls and getting close to the front door, about to go outside when I started thinking that I didn't want to do that, now that I had control of my dream. I remembered the first lucid I had, I couldn't see well and said out loud that I wanted to see clearly, and the rest of the LD was clear to me. I said it out loud here too: a second passed, and I was able to _clearly_ see the floor. (There was a newspaper on the floor, like in real life.) I recall feeling how real it was, how believable everything was. I blinked very slowly, afraid of accidentally opening my real life eyes like I'd heard of others doing.

I remembered Julia had asked me to go on an adventure with her sometime, and I decided to see her in my dream. I took off my boots and overalls, noticing everything was completely dry, when earlier they were wet from being outside, and imagined where I wanted to meet Julia at. I wanted to meet her out by where my dog is, near our woods, so we could have some privacy. (I knew that the first thing I'd do when I saw her was to kiss her and hold her close to me.) I imagined it being summertime outside, so it would be warm and comfortable for us outside, but before I could teleport or myself at that place where we would be able to get intimate together, I came out of the lucid dream and woke up in one quick motion. (No fading out, just went black and I woke up.)

----------


## Clyde Machine

29.01.201020: 1.29.10; 9:17AM An Alley, a Zeppelin, and Shini. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was helping a man I knew find a box big enough to put what I understood to be a baby inside. We walked down a crowded alley in downtown Midland that isn't there in real life, with everything from lumber to clothes to cardboard boxes sitting atop shelves on either side of the alley. (Imagine crowded arabic markets, except _nothing_ was colourful.) We stopped by where there were aquarium-like boxes and he tried putting one inside another, finding they weren't big enough for what he needed. I went up ahead looking for a box, finding no boxes anywhere.

I came out of the alley and found I was outside my garden, at the far side away from my house. There was a small zeppelin stationary in the air, with a staircase leading up to it. I saw a couple of my friends walking away from the zeppelin through the gardn and followed them to the picnic table on the hill next to the garden. Sitting there, I logged on my computer and was on deviantART when my friend Shinigami564, or just Shini, showed up at the table. I let him have the computer to show me something on dA, but before I handed it to him, I was talking to myself and wanted to see clearly - my trigger phrase for lucidity. I didn't actually get lucid, but had a kind of false awakening in which I was going to write about the experience on dA, but didn't get to, and let Shini have the computer. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

04.02.201021: 2.4.10; 5:30AM Meijer's Romp and Driving Drunk (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was romping about a Meijer's store looking for groups of people, mostly teenagers, who were all somehow a social outcast (facial defects, "goth" people, and what appeared to be geeks) for me to support, represent, and rally together, to bolster their self-esteem and stop others in the store from picking on them. It was a great feeling to be helping these people.

Later, I found myself driving on a backroad at night heading home, and I was clearly driving drunk. The truck was pretty unruly, and wasn't accelerating when I needed it to. Eventually I came to a stop in an unfamiliar territory and made my way back to the road on foot, only to return to the truck to lock it up. Shortly thereafter, I was somehow back at home. I was excited that I'd made it safely home, but my dad was angered that when I'd returned home, I was being too loud. This angered and frustrated me, that he had no idea that I was just in a situation minutes ago where I could have gotten into an accident, but I simply went back to my room and opened my laptop. I woke up thereafter.

<I was able to recall five or six dreams tonight, but only chose to log this one.> Key points from those other dreams: Watching Steve Vai play a giant bass, then a balalaika. Finding out Steve Vai uses .30 gauge guitar strings. I was arguing once again with my sister Sarah.

----------


## Clyde Machine

05.02.201022: 2.5.10; 7:50AM Part 1: Reconstructing a Guitar. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a peculiar dream that began with me helping a teacher drive while she had a drink, and after parking the car (with some other students in the back), she secretly asked me to take her side against the students as they were in conflict with one another. When she left, the students approached me to get me to be on their side, so I avoided saying anything that would make me committed to either side.

One of the students came over to me with a very odd guitar, one constructed to have a very bent neck, yet still be playable. She asked me for help in "sawing" it so she could change the design. I advised against any drastic modifications, then asked what it was she wanted to do with it. She said she wanted to add some "Stockman" designs to it, which I understood to mean she wanted to add Baxter Stockman stickers to the guitar from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. I understood she wanted to add some stickers of the turtles as well, so I told her to just get some stickers and put them on it, to avoid reconstructing the instrument. I woke thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

05.02.201022: 2.5.10; 9:25AM Part 2: Left a Funeral Early (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was assisting a funeral at a funeral home with numerous other teenagers. I was the last to find a suit coat from the back room to wear (even though we all where already wearing nice clothes), and offered to one of the girls who seemed to be the most knowledgable and experienced of all of us to take my seat during the funeral proceedings. For whatever reason, I took that opportunity to leave, hop in my dad's truck, and drive off.

I found myself driving on a very rough-looking road, dark red like the rocks of Colorado, which looked like it had been cut out of the ground by an earthquake. It was raised a few feet off the rest of the ground, which was as red and rocky as the road, yet still smooth and even. I looked off to the left, the later-afternoon sun hanging in the sky, and felt the desire to take a photo of the landscape and sky. I pulled off the road and locked up the truck, and started back, now on a scooter. The scooter wasn't greatly fast, and I had driven a good ways up the road from my photo-op spot. When I at last reached the place, I drove off the road and into the barren field and hopped off the scooter, letting it fall carelessly to the ground, and saw some cars pass on the road before I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

06.02.201023: 2.6.10; 8:29AM Starting a Gang. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was following some guys to a school either with the intent to start a group/organization/gang with them or to attack them somehow. Upon arrival at the school I showed up to where they stood (which for a moment turned into a field with a stream running through it), and to start an initiation ritual, I was to pee in said stream. I was cool with doing it, but the environment turned into the cafeteria of the school, and we went to get a table. I started talking to a bigger, short guy from the group, and I wasn't convinced he understood what I was looking for in a group. I started firing off questions at him like a madman, all of them putting him in a situation in which he was going to be given something that he wanted, then having it taken away from him by someone, the question then being how he felt or would react toward that person. When he displayed his anger, I told him that that's what I was talking about - the aggressive and violent mindset I had put him in by cornering him and questioning him like that. Once he was on board with me, we walked through the cafeteria, me looking for the stream, and I _dreamed_ woke up.

Upon "waking", I reached for my dream journal and began scribbling the dream down into it, but when I went to read it, I woke up for real, finding it was a short false awakening.

----------


## Clyde Machine

09.02.201024: 2.9.10; 4:21PM Math Teachers. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was sitting in a desk in a math class with my math teacher from my junior year at high school. Every time I was handed back a paper, I grabbed it and was somehow able to access a screen just from holding it, frantically yet excitedly looking for my dream journal. In the class (as a student) was my sophomore year math teacher, who began picking on the teacher, saying there was no hair on his chest. I woke up shortly thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

10.02.201025: 2.10.10; 9:51AM Trying to Record Myself Asleep. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed that I was being driven home from Las Vegas, hoping to play my instruments when I got there, as I hadn't had a chance to play them while away. When I was sitting there in the passenger seat behind the driver, I was talking and at one point realized I was in a dream, but didn't want to mess it up, so I didn't do anything to risk losing the dreamstate. I wanted to know if I could pull out my phone in the dream and record myself on it, in the hopes of doing the same thing in real life, so I might hear myself speak while asleep. I put my left hand on my right pocket to pull out my phone, but started feeling like I was losing the dream. I closed my dream eyes and opened them again, but had gone back from a lucid dream to a regular one without knowing it.

I was back at my house, unloading my music equipment with a strong feeling that I hadn't been home in a very long time. I noticed a band playing next to the van and started searching for one of my guitars to play along. I found a guitar, but didn't get it out, wanting to finish unpacking. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

11.02.201026: 2.11.10; 8:14AM DMC+Sin City. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamt I was within a Devil May Cry-style game, but with a visual influence and a few character personalities that resembled Sin City. I recall talking to a woman who had an abusive boyfriend, and asking her to take me to him to fight him. She felt she was being watched, so she couldn't just tell me where he was, so she led me to him. We went from the streets to a building with red carpet, going in through a back way. We came across a man who I couldn't see that knew her boyfriend. She began asking where he was, but disappeared where she stood. I acquired a cross on a necklace from the man shortly after a message appeared saying I was supposed to be helping the woman, and had failed the mission. I turned to go find her on the streets again to restart the mission, but woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

12.02.201027: 2.12.10; 9:34AM Riding with A Skylit Drive. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had yet another dream where I was with the band A Skylit Drive, this time I was riding in a car with them on the freeway, being followed by a police car. Since I was sitting in the seat behind the driver, having no driving responsibilities, I stuck my head out the window and began singing one of their songs - somehow it seemed appropriate to sing "listen to my story / this may be our last chance / 'cause people die / and people dance" as loud as I could. Gripping my fedora hard to my head, I kept singing while the one driving took us down the wrong way on the freeway, into the opposite lane. Luckily there were no cars coming, except another police car. We pulled over, and I stepped out, setting my hat on the roof of the car and standing with a very firm and powerful stance. One of the others in the car got out and approached the officer, who patted him down, and, after finding nothing on him, let us go. I woke thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

15.02.201028: 2.15.10; 3:37AM A Conscious Environment Change. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamt I was in a room talking with several couples, all sitting down together on the floor, wishing them all a happy Valentine's Day and talking to a girl about Julia. I realized I was late for class and had to hurry out to the parking lot and to my dad's truck, now finding myself in the Meijer's store. I grabbed my hoodie from a checkout I'd left it at and found the truck outside, parked up close. After getting in and pulling out my headphones, I noticed my friend Boris (Shini from an earlier dream) was outside my passenger window, asking me to buy him a new headlight and blinker. I found a way to politely turn him down and made my way out to the main road.

Getting onto the road, I looked immediately for the speed limit: it was 35, and my speedometer read 55. I cut back to 35 quickly, though I was very late for class (about 40 minutes that I recall). Rushing down the 35mph road, I noted how hard it was for me to see other cars around me when I went to switch lanes. When I got myself into a lane safely and was driving alright, I once again realized I was in a dream and found myself saying out loud that I was dreaming, though this time the fact that I was late for college was the unreal fact that made me draw my conclusion. Immediately I wanted to express some kind of fighting ability, but didn't want to get out of the truck. Instead, I chose to change the environment. It was hard to do, and I knew it, but nonetheless I turned my head to the left and then back to the road, closing and opening my eyes slowly and gently as I did so, so I wouldn't accidentally wake up, and hoped the world turned into a nighttime driving scene in a different, fictional city instead of Midland. It didn't change the environment when I looked away and back, but what happened instead was my mind created a little white ball, up and to the left of my vision, and kind of threw it at my windshield, expanding across it and changing my environment like it were a TV screen. 

After a transition into a short part of the dream in which I was in a Family Guy musical, I started to come out of sleep, and "agreed" non-verbally to wake up from the dream.

----------


## Clyde Machine

18.02.201029: 2.18.10; 8:12AM Dad Sure Knows How to Use a Gun. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a dream that a guy by the name of Billy the Kid was in a standoff with my little sister, in which they both were crouched behind low walls and had high-caliber pistols. I understood him to be a mass murderer or some serial killer, and knew the situation was very serious. Emily talked to him, buying us time, while I crept along the wall down to its far end, with the idea that I would be able to get a shot at him without him seeing me. When I got there, I had my gun ready to go, and took aim, but say that my dad was next to him, about to attack him after having snuck up on him. Billy had turned away from us, which gave my dad the perfect opportunity to pistol whip him in the back of the head, dropping him right to the ground. We all started screaming and shouting excitedly, me firing off a few rounds into the air. I ran towards my dad to get a better look at Billy, and considered shooting him just to make sure he wasn't coming back, but woke up before I reached him.

----------


## Clyde Machine

19.02.201030: 2.19.10; 7:30AM Cactus Plant does 73 Damage! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

After a WILD attempt, I was able to construct and slip into a dream where I was standing in my garden and had generated a cactus plant in front of me, which I tried to make water shoot out the top of. I focused and made bubbles shoot out. I focused again, and got even more bubbles. I focused harder, and water shot out of each branch of the cactus plant. Everything started to appear as though I were in a game: damage values appeared, and after a transition, I was looking at a game menu that had a red talon icon for an attack, whose damage was a very high value (over 1 trillion). I woke up before getting to battle anything.

----------


## Clyde Machine

20.02.201031: 2.20.10; 5:48AM Part 1: B4k4's EP Release Party. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was being led through a small, dark, unfamiliar apartment by my friend Aaron (better known as B4k4). The place was full of people I recognized from real life, and I recognized that a bunch were in mine and Aaron's band (such band doesn't exist in real life). Aaron went to talk to the drummer, who was reviewing B4k4's EP, titled "Ninja'd". After a few minutes of talking, he walked over to a couch and kind of leaned against it. Next to him was a table, on which Brian Brushwood was writing something. He went and sat down in a chair next to the couch, so I walked over with an arrogant swagger, which I assumed was necessary given that everyone else in the room were pretty cool people. This got B4k4 laughing. When I sat down, I found that Brushwood had apparently taken one of my pens and was using it. When I sat down, he handed it back to me, smiling. I told him that if he wanted to use it he could, but he already had another in his hand. Taking it, I recapped it and said in a funny voice, "Brian Brushwood uses my pens," as if I was going to update my Twitter with that statement. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

20.02.201031: 2.20.10; 7:19AM Part 2: The Museum (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in a museum with my sweetheart, Julia. However, she didn't look like herself; she resembled my sister Sarah. (This would not stand during the lucid part, let me tell you!) Some people that she knew or was related to were there, including a few suspicious looking guys. I had left her for a while to do something outside the front doors of the museum, but when I got there I just went right back in. After going through two sets of great-sized doors and thanking a woman who held one for me, saying in a very dark tone "thank you, madam," I found one of those suspicious looking men standing very close to Julia. I came up from behind her, a little between her and him, and said in a very low, tough voice, "Hey," putting my arm around her waist. The man walked off, and we walked in another direction. She turned her face to me and gave a look of approval - I know in real life she likes me protecting her like a tough guy, so this was a plus for me. 

We passed a beautiful mosaic bird going into a large room of mosaics and statues. On the far wall was a giant mosaic piece spelling a word like "Icqcc". (I was able to pronounce it in the dream, I believe.) The longer I watched it, the more pronounced each letter became, almost like they were changing.

We turned a corner and found yet another amazingly large room, with chairs sitting unorganized all over for museum goers to use. There were quite a few people walking about in the museum, like you'd expect there to be in real life. Passing people and some seats, I noticed that I was having trouble seeing clearly, and wanted to walk a little faster - I felt like I had increased air resistance when I ran, and it was frustrating. I knew I was lucid before I felt it, but ensured I was before doing anything else. I recall saying that I wanted to see clearly and to walk a little faster, and getting my wish - I could see clearly, and I didn't have any more bouts of slow walking. 

Following Julia, she still very vividly looked like Sarah. I was incredibly eager and excited to tell her I was dreaming, and thought about the possibility of having some connection to her while she was in the dream world too, like a shared dream. However, there was no way I could tell her so while she didn't look like herself. I tapped her on the back and said, "Babe? Hey, babe?" to get her attention, but knew I couldn't tell her; I had to change her to be like the real Julia. I pictured Julia's face in my mind while we walked, but I didn't think she would look like herself if I didn't close my eyes. Not wanting to mess anything up, I went over to a green loveseat, sat on one end, closed my eyes, and pictured Julia's smiling face, vividly. I suddenly felt that I was about to open my eyes in the real world, and knew that I didn't know any other way to save the lucid once I was at that point, because opening my eyes meant waking. Either way, I waited a bit, and opened my eyes, waking.

----------


## Clyde Machine

21.02.201032: 2.21.10; 7:37AM Abbey Road Photo Op with Vlad Dolezal. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed that Vlad Dolezal paid me a visit at my house in the early morning hours to ask me if I wanted to go to California with some of his friends to recreate the Beatles' Abbey Road photo. I didn't exactly agree, because while I thought it would be a really cool opportunity, I knew that my dad would never stand for it. I didn't vocalize any of my thoughts, and watched Vlad walk out to my living room to talk to my dad about it. A few seconds later, my dad hopped in his truck to start it up, and I went outside to see what was going on. Vlad's friends started coming into the house, one of them apologizing to me. I asked someone if dad even knew where this photo was going to be took, because it seemed as though he'd just blown up about it or something, causing them all to leave the truck and come inside, and for the apology to take place. I went outside to find my dad standing in front of the truck, headlights on, waiting for me. Other people were standing around, people who I didn't know, and I noticed Julia pacing and talking to someone a long ways away - from what I could see, she was angry at my dad for doing whatever he'd done. After talking with dad, his problem seemed to be with that one night a long time ago, I'd been playing my music late at night when he'd asked me not to. (This hasn't happened in real life.) I didn't understand how this had anything to do with the photo, but somehow got close to a resolving point with him. I turned to go talk to Julia, but she was sitting among a group of people, and my dream transitioned before I could walk over to her. The following dream was short, and when it ended, I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

22.02.201033: 2.22.10; 4:35AM Argument? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in an extremely heated argument with Paul over how often I spoke on the phone with Julia (from what I could tell), to which he said that we had agreed to read logs of each others' dreams, but that mine wasn't detailed enough. Just before the argument, Julia had pulled up in Sarah's car and I quit hanging out with the band to go talk with her, which appeared to be what started the argument in the first place.

----------


## Clyde Machine

23.02.201034: 2.23.10; 12:00PM On Demonoid. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had several short dreams today, and one very lengthy one. It began with me on the roof of my mom's house, tossing things down to people on the ground, which was some sort of game. I tried tossing a particular white circular object, which the wind picked up and simply wouldn't let it fall to the ground, or even leave the roof. Sarah was able to run up the side of the house and climb to the roof, grabbing the object and running off the edge of the roof, landing cleanly on her feet. Seeing her jump painlessly off the roof made me suddenly scared of heights and of the wind pushing me off the roof, which made me incapable of throwing anything else down to the people on the ground.

The dream transitioned, moving me to where my dog Lucky is kept, with Julia. I didn't see Lucky there, but used his area as a place to play with some giant Beyblade tops. I was talking with Julia the entire time, setting up the tops and getting ready to try getting some spinning. I wasn't able to get them to spin, since they were all sitting on soft ground.

The dream transitioned once more, taking me and Julia to the basement of her house, me finding myself on Demonoid.com. I don't know what Julia was doing on the computer next to me, but I searched Demonoid for bedtime stories, finding only one result titled "Unknown Letter," which Julia said something about when she saw it - I believe she said she'd read it, but I don't recall it very clearly. Having nothing else to search for, I searched the term "demon," finding no results. Julia then asked me if I'd be done soon, to which I told her I was just looking around aimlessly. I leaned back in my chair and covered my eyes with my hands, and heard Julia say she wanted me to hurry up and finish so she could go to Google. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

25.02.201035: 2.25.10; 8:30AM Non-lucid Lucid Dream: TotM and Portal Gun. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a very conscious (yet, non-lucid) dream that I was running around in a field when I thought of DV's Task of the Month - to check for my shadow in the sunlight. I looked next to me while I ran, the sun shining brightly everywhere, and saw a wildly-formed shadow next to me. I suddenly appeared in my house and thought of my other lucid goals, thinking of the Portal gun. I tried imagining two portals at walls and tried stepping through the orange one. I don't believe it worked correctly, so I tried to imagine the gun lying on a stack of books, so I could pick it up and try again. The gun didn't appear before I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

26.02.201036: 2.26.10; 8:00AM Graduation Ceremony. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was with some relatives in my mom's basement. There were two men that were at odds with one another, and a third who, though I talked to him, wouldn't interfere because he enjoyed conflict. The third guy had a computer and showed me a video of someone on a quad runner falling/tumbling down a hill in autumn.

This reminded me of a dream I'd had earlier this night where I had just left the graduation ceremony of one high school to attend the ceremony of the rival school's graduation. Everyone either had long blue robes or shimmering dark red, long-sleeve shirts with yellow ties and black pants. (Think of Gryffindor colours.) I ran down the main aisle of the room to get to the back where I would stand and watch the proceedings. Others who stood in the back, also wearing the Gryffindor-coloured outfits, were heckling someone in the graduating class, telling him to "freeze" so he'd get nervous.

----------


## Clyde Machine

27.02.201037: 2.27.10; 9:35AM The Demon's Spellcasting Book. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I'd received from Julia an encyclopedia-like book, red in colour, that was on spellcasting for demons and demon-like beasts, which I was reading with the intent to learn how to cast such spells. The cover featured a kind of mosaic-style drawing of a demon casting a spell with his hands, and the same picture showed up within the pages of the book. I don't recall if I got a chance to try any spellcasting for myself.

----------


## Clyde Machine

28.02.201038: 2.28.10; 8:06AM Part 1: Successfully Tells a DC, "I'm Dreaming." (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was driving my dad's truck in the woods, rather haphazardly, stopping it a little too close to a few small trees. I'd run into them with the driver's side headlight and was worried I'd damaged the truck, getting out to check it. I didn't get to check it, finding out that three of the members from A Skylit Drive were riding bikes through some serious wet mud, getting themselves covered in it. I laughed at the singer, Jag, for getting it in his long, light-coloured hair. (Incorrect colour: in real life it's red but I dreamed it blonde-red.) He got off his bike, laughing, and began chasing me to throw some mud on me. I started giving a serious run to escape, but after running a yard or two he started hitting me with pinecones. I turned and saw him heading off toward the same place we'd just came from, but instead there were giant logs laying around that they were walking around and climbing on. I ran toward them and started doing a little parkour to vault over them, even doing a double monkey vault over two of them. I noticed I was really slow when I vaulted; every time I punched with my feet and my body hit the air, I slowly flowed through the air to my landing point. One of the guys from the band asked about me doing parkour, and I said that I couldn't keep with it, lacking the constant dedication to keeping with the discipline regularly. 

I turned while crawling along the logs and saw that we were on the top of a giant, snow-covered hill, next to a steeply sloped path. The band members were off to the side of the path, not busy with anything I could see. I crawled around on the logs and one slipped, starting to slide fast down the path. The giant log continued to slide until it reached the bottom - crossing a perpendicular road and stopping with the end sticking up from the other side of the road. Seeing that the log wasn't blocking the road, I figured there wasn't anything to worry about. 

I was no longer at the top of the hill, now a ways down the sloped path. While down on the sloped path, I started singing "Pts.Of.Athrty" by Linkin Park, and walked back up to the top of the hill. Once there, I was still singing, and noticed a guy I knew from real life, Adam, and at this time went lucid. At first I wasn't totally sure I went lucid, but after a moment just felt sure. The first thing I did was start talking to him, and said, "Adam? Listen to me. I am dreaming right now." I hoped by mentioning it to him he might become lucid in his dreamworld too, possibly starting a shared dream. I was also curious to know how someone in my dreamworld would react to being told that _I myself_ was dreaming while standing right in front of them.

He acknowledged what I'd said, and said that we could go on a quest. He started off by saying, "And the quest is....", and waited a moment before saying something about dancing with his mother. I started looking around the nightfallen (what appeared to be a) camp area and thought about what I wanted to do with the lucid dream. I knew in the dream it was late to do DV's task of the month, but was willing to give it a short. I thought about another dream I'd had about the task, and pictured the sunlit ground, and my odd shadow upon it. Before I could do the task here, I was woken by an external noise.

----------


## Clyde Machine

28.02.201038: 2.28.10; 9:50AM Part 2: Copper. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I had just left my house after finding it grotesquely infested with bugs, and I had found myself riding in my mom's van, pulling up to the house as if I were just arriving home. Stepping out of the van, I noticed my dog Copper was barking happily and had run up to the van to greet me when I opened the door. I reached down to pet his head and went lucid when I remembered that we had given Copper away last year in real life. Lucid once more, I stood next to the van to attempt DV's task of the month again. I asked Copper to go behind me and bark at my shadow. I kept saying it over and over, "Go bark at my shadow, go bark at my shadow!", and tried leading him behind me by his collar. I felt like I might lost the dream, but I was determined this time not to be interrupted while lucid like earlier this morning. I didn't stop talking to Copper, and looked at the ground below me looking for traces of sunlight. The sun started shining a little from the opposite side of the van, but not enough to give me a shadow. The sunlight seemed to then get strong and bright and had come from behind me, giving me a very distinct shadow or myself right in front of me. 

I felt my dad's presence somewhere in front of the van, along with someone else, but I wanted control of the dream, and to start on a long-standing lucid goal of mine; to go on an adventure with Julia. I turned around 180 degrees and put my fist up in the air, releasing it like casting a spell in the game Oblivion, and made everything change instantly. There was no one around me, just the van and my hand, woods, house, and our dog Goldie. The sun hung in the sky with a slight orange glow, shining through the tall, leafless trees, and gave me a strong sense of adventure. The vision disappeared as the dream started to destabilize, and I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

02.03.201039: 3.2.10; 5:00PM Part 1: Survivors. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was involved in some sort of crash and was looking for survivors. The dream was very fragmented, so I only recall a couple images: one was of snow with many bodies and debris lying about, and the other was of a survivor I'd found, but they are very vague.

----------


## Clyde Machine

02.03.201039: 3.2.10; 6:00PM Part 2: Apartment Break-In, Final Fantasy VII, and Driving Again. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in an apartment with all the lights off at night when someone had broken down the door and come in. When I went to see what/who it was, they talked to me as if they knew me - it was a tall, older man with glasses. He said that he'd done the same thing to me a year before. I don't recall why he said he did it, but I knew he gave a reason. He said it was getting too easy, and would find something else to do, then helped me put the door back up.

After a transition, I was playing Final Fantasy VII, looking for Gongaga on the world map. I recall seeing something that resembled a great, white plume of smoke, in the shape of a mushroom, at a southern point on the map. I discovered Gongaga, very close to another location's icon on the map, though I didn't find out what that location was. 

The dream transitioned again, and I was on the road, driving home. It began snowing in the dark, and there was heavy traffic for me to deal with. When the pace picked up, I swerved around the car in front of me and raced past a semi-truck to get ahead of everyone else. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

02.03.201039: 3.2.10; 7:42PM Part 3: Vibrato on the Viola. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was playing the viola when my mother walked into the house, so I began playing for her. I looked to the couch after I finished and saw a girl there I know from real life, Alex, who plays in the high school orchestra. She was holding a violin and her bow, so I asked if she would teach me how to use vibrato on the viola, since I'd been having serious trouble adding it into my playing. I started playing around with my bow while I waited for her to answer or to help me out, and found that if I pushed the bow through the air, the wind pushing through the bow strings made it play a chord. She found this very amusing. I woke up before gaining any insight into vibrato on the viola, though at one point in the dream I recall using electric guitar style vibrato on the viola and getting it to sound very good. (This kind of vibrato involves shaking/pushing around the string, which isn't quite the same as violin/viola vibrato should be.)

----------


## Clyde Machine

*"Now you're DREAMING with portals."* Use the portal gun while lucid, or use portals while lucid.
03.03.201040: 3.3.10; 2:59AM Part 1: Knife Fight, Portal Gun, and An Interesting Lucid Moment. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'd been dreaming that I was trying to find out about something that happened in a place called Philipe, where the US was involved. I was having great difficulty using my phone, the widgets jumping all over the place and the keyboard every three or four letters I typed. I tried calling Julia to ask her what was going on, but she was busy when I got ahold of her. While on the phone with her, I asked if we could get together, but after a few seconds she was busy again.

The dream transitioned into a scene where someone began fighting with me, and when the fight began, I realized I was dreaming. To confirm I was dreaming, I made sure to turn my head and say, either to someone or just to say it, "I'm dreaming right now," and resumed the fight. I knew I had my knife in my pocket from real life, so I dropped my hand into my left pocket and fished it out, all the while keeping an eye on this odd man who was my opponent. I worked out my knife and pulled out the blade, getting it readied in my right hand. The man began changing form in an indescribable way (partly because I don't clearly recall what exactly about him changed), but I can say he was reducing the space his body was taking up, in an effort to make it harder for me to fight him. 

It was no use to him; when he pulled out a blade of his own, I smiled deviously and swatted it away boldly with my own, with a satisfying clink, and started slashing at his face. I recall the motions I made at him were very gentle, because I thought if I'd pulled out my blade in real life, I'd be stabbing holes into my blanket or something, so I kind of just pushed the blade at his face, touching him and (while drawing no blood) causing him harm. This forced him to back up, further compacting his body. I don't recall how the dream transitioned from here, but I knew the fight had ended, and I visualized a new environment I called a Beyblade Stadium, which actually was more like a concert arena, from the outside.

There were many people all around me, walking about and minding their own business. The place, I recall and noted, had a very glassy look to it. The floor looked heavily waxed, and the walls seemed very shiny and a tad reflective of various colours. First thing that popped into my head: *Portal gun!* While watching the vivid scenery, I ran through the crowd at an unnaturally increased pace. I expected in my mind for there to be the Portal gun on the floor, after I'd turned a corner. The corner came up, and there it was, lying there, dark red in colour and in the general shape of the Portal gun. I ran towards it, and like in an FPS game, didn't have to stop to pick it up. 

It appeared in my hands, the end of the gun poking into my vision from below me, looking as it should have: the end being dark grey, and the gun itself being silver in colour. I took aim at the big glassy wall of the arena, and there opened the orange portal. Now, I remembered my concern from my waking state, that going through one portal and coming out the other, even looking through one, might not function like a real Portal gun, because there are unnatural laws of physics at work - basically, the mind isn't used to seeing that, so will the dream destabilize? While I thought, the dream destabilized to some degree, and transitioned into a false awakening.

During the false awakening, I noted several times that I needed to find my dream journal while my experience was fresh in my mind. I was talking with Emily about it a little. A transition found me in another place, sitting and talking on a barstool on an old-time street with someone. We were talking about a woman who was singing in the building nearby. The person I talked to heard her, but I said that I hadn't, which didn't even matter because I was asleep. Right then, I was lucid again. In my excitement, I whipped around in my stool to see my friend Dom sitting there, and with a look of shocked surprise on his face at my behaviour, I shouted at him enthusiastically, "I'm asleep!" 

This immediately destabilized the dream, right into another false awakening. When I "woke," I was talking with someone, now standing in the street I was just sitting by a little bit ago, and said that I must have been at the barber getting a haircut when I'd dozed off and had that lucid dream just now. I now listened for the woman mentioned earlier, and recognized the song she was singing to be called "Blues Dude," or something similar to that. (I'd told someone the name twice, once with three words and once saying it was just "Blues Dude," but I forgot what the first name I said was, as that was the official name.)

----------


## Clyde Machine

03.03.201040: 3.3.10; 6:01AM Part 2: Terrorist. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was with a group of people, I don't remember how many, trying to smuggle bombs through an airport with the intent to set them off on a vehicle sometime after landing. I sat in a bathroom, trying to calm myself, because I was sweating a great deal and was looking suspicious. While I sat on the toilet, I thought about the legal consequences of getting caught while in the airport with the bombs, and knew that it would be a long sentence if I were caught, and I couldn't have that. I thought about the repercussions of the actual bombing, and knew that wouldn't be as long a sentence if I were caught for that, but would have to keep my head low wherever I went to avoid being caught, and would have to deal with the fact that I had killed someone. After thinking through all that, I concluded that I still wanted to do the bombing, so I just wouldn't get caught at it. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

04.03.201041: 3.4.10; 5:10AM Part 1: Parkour and Natural Disasters. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was romping about a city with a friend I didn't recognize (later I knew him to be a guy I know, Mike) and began doing parkour. First, I worked my way over a fence to get into a field I wasn't sure we were allowed into, then we found ourselves inside an apartment where I continued to climb around, on tables, the counter, anything I could get my feet and hands on. I mentioned that some national disasters seemed to be following me, as anywhere I went to do parkour later showed up on TV, completely demolished from an earthquake.

----------


## Clyde Machine

04.03.201041: 3.4.10; 6:47AM Part 2: I'm a Ghost of Twilight. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was given, along with B4k4 and a girl I didn't recognize, a kind of set of armour for us to wear for the purpose of fighting others in a gym-like area, that changed into a fantasy mansion lobby, the carpet and walls a lavish bright red colour with red antique furniture. This change also turned the other people in the lobby into monsters, and the girl with us disappeared, leaving B4k4 and I to fight. He fought valiantly with me, and we were winning against all the monsters, but somehow he was defeated before we won.

I picked up an item from the last monster I defeated, which I understood to be a key, and went to sit down on a couch. When I sat down, my dog Thunderbolt came up to me and sat with me. I began singing loudly, "I'm a ghost of twilight / haunting neither night or day / with one foot treading sweet rapture / and one foot in the grave," (Closure in Moscow, "I'm a Ghost of Twilight.") and sang these lines multiple times as if they would do something for me. Thunderbolt ran off after I pet him for a while, and I found on my phone some texts from Julia, and a picture of her, with a message that read that she was involved in an event at her school where she got to swim with pets. I looked at the picture for a long while, then woke up, still thinking about her and the song I was singing.

----------


## Clyde Machine

04.03.201041: 3.4.10; 11:30AM Part 3: What We Be-lieve. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was sitting on a brown couch with Julia, looking through my lyric book. I read through lyrical ideas I'd written down, and Julia commented on them, saying "Your ideas are....awesome!" At one point, we read through some lines, and I heard a song start playing (I recognized that the singer sounded like Dan Jacobs from Atreyu) and they'd used a line I'd written, "what we be-_lieve!"_ I pointed out that they'd used it before me, by saying that I'd basically stole it from them, since I'd recognized the song they were singing (in the dream, I thought the band was A Skylit Drive, and that this was a line in one of their songs - to the best of my knowledge, there is no song from this band with that line in it.), and Julia started playfully saying "no!" as if she were yelling at the band for taking the line from me, which made me smile. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

05.03.201042: 3.5.10; 10:40AM Animal-bone Weapon. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I had somehow found two very large animal bones that I wanted to create a weapon out of. I tried several combinations of the bones, none of them working out in a practical way, until I found having them laid side by side allowed me to wrap them in duct tape where their protrusions met, to use as a handle, which would allow me to use them as one combined weapon without getting splinters in my hands. I laid it on my bed while taping it, making sure no one else could see the incredibly large weapon, but woke up before finishing it.

----------


## Clyde Machine

06.03.201043: 3.6.10; 8:01AM Halo-Style Game. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in a Halo-style game in which I was being followed by an alien of some sort who needed my help. When I talked to the alien, they seemed to think I agreed to clear their base of enemy aliens, which dropped me right into a fight between myself and a room full of aliens, much larger than the one who I was helping. My only weapon was a tiny little cannon-shaped gun that I hat to jab at the aliens to hurt them. When I killed one, they dropped a giant pole, almost like a lance, that was striped with orange and pastel orange colours. I grabbed it and started swinging it at any aliens I could reach. While it killed none of them, it kept them away from me. I was trying to figure out how to drop or put away my gun so I could better use the lance, but woke up before figuring it out.

----------


## Clyde Machine

07.03.201044: 3.7.10; 7:17AM Part 1 Baka Detector and the Baka Box. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was at an airport, waiting in a security line, holding a metal box by its handle, with a large white sticker on it that read in big bold red letters, "BAKA." At one point in the security check there was a room I was to go into that had a sign and light above the door, reading "BAKA DETECTOR," which I understood to mean that it scanned your person for anything saying BAKA on it, because it could be seen as a threat. I avoided the room and walked down several flights of stairs with the box, and saw that most of the airport was actually an incredibly spacious cafeteria, lit by the almost entirely glass walls and roof. In the distance I saw B4k4, and had to show him the box, so I rushed down the stairs and began doing parkour to move around the tables and people to get to B4k4. I was having trouble finding him and got caught up in what appeared to be a mammoth-sized marathon running event taking place in the cafeteria. I knew B4k4 would be in it, so I kept looking for him, all the while hearing someone's voice describing parkour. I woke up before seeing B4k4.

----------


## Clyde Machine

*"You are a sinner."* Take the life of another living being.07.03.201044: 3.7.10; 9:17AM Part 2: Killed a DC, Plus a Bomb-Making Attempt. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was having a dream in which I was hanging out with some guys from the band A Skylit Drive, when (while talking to one of them) I suddenly realized in the dream that I had wanted to be lucid when I went to sleep, and realized I was in a dream. The guy I was talking to (who was supposed to be the drummer Cory LaQuay, but looked like Taylor Hawkins, the drummer from the Foo Fighters) asked me what I wanted to do, with a smile. The first thing I did was I wanted to change the scenery - we were in a brown-coloured room, that wasn't very appealing. I stomped my foot to make a change, but nothing actually happened, since I didn't have it thought out what I wanted to change it to. I then thought of my goal to assemble, plant, and detonate a bomb, and figured I could have one of the guys from ASD get the parts for me to assemble, since I didn't know what was needed, and they just might have that knowledge. 

I didn't actually ask any of them to do it, but instead ran out of the room and through a series of hallways and passages, understanding it to have been a college building I was running through earlier in the dream to get to ASD's room. After a while, I found a kind of snow-covered playground behind one of the doors. Heading into the playground, I was running around along some oddly-sloped trails in an effort to go totally outside the building (I thought I was still inside). 

At one point, I realized there was a man with a dark cowboy hat and thick aviator shades on, walking slow and suspiciously into the playground from where I had come in. I considered him a threat and immediately knew I had to make use of the bomb goal. I rushed to a pillar holding up a large playground structure, and (since I didn't have bomb parts) made up the ingredients to a bomb:
● ||| ●
To make a bomb, I made up that you had to create three lines in the snow, vertical and parallel, with two circles, one on either side of these lines I'd created, as shown above. Understanding these marks in the snow to be movable, I took the right-most line and crossed it over the other two lines, to connect them with the two circles. 
This I believed would cause an explosion, so I rushed away from the pillar, diving under a bridge-like playground structure. Strangely, there was no explosion. When the man got close to where the "bomb" was, I started making bomb sounds in an effort to create some form of an explosion. Still nothing. I then willfully believed the pillar would explode right before me, but even then it didn't. 

I saw the man go up to the pillar and pick up a pink bag; I understood that to have been left there by me when I "assembled" the bomb. I had to get it back from him at all costs, and saw him go toward a tunnel under the playground. The tunnel went inward toward the center of the playground as it went down, which meant that I was standing above where the entrance to the underground was, putting me above and in the path of the man. He had pulled something out of the bag and put it on his head, making him an easily visible target.

I ran and jumped from where I stood and landed in front of the man a ways, gripping the ground with my hands and feet to charge at him hard. I don't recall if I hit him with my body, but somehow he'd dropped some of the bag's contents on the ground. I felt as though I had a backpack on my back and believed that if I reached into it I would pull out a gun - sure enough, I had a pistol in my right hand aiming at the man's back. I shot at him, saying "bang," and he hit the ground, though without a wound. I procured the bag, seeing many of the contents that had spilled out all over the ground, and looked to the man. He had moved ever so slightly, and I thought about my goal to take the life of something. I shot him once again in the back, aiming for the same place (above the right kidney), and he reacted to the shot with a full-body jerk, and then no more movement. (Again, no visible wound.)

I had to get everything picked up, and thought of pulling out a wand and saying "Accio," Harry Potter style. I pulled out a wand from my right coat pocket - or, I tried to. There wasn't a wand in my hand, but I waved my hand around a bit as if holding one, slightly outside my vision, in the hopes of one appearing. I said, "Accio!", and ran toward the tunnel so the contents would be outside my vision, once again in the hopes that while I couldn't see what was happening, I might have a wish granted. I didn't bother to check if everything got picked up or not, and believed all of the items to be in my backpack.

I found myself walking into someone's house, with several women, Arabic in appearance, who were obviously a family. They were translating a card while I stood there, and saw that the translating woman's reaction to the message meant that it was of profound importance. She explained to everyone that (in short) one of the women in the room was the Pharaoh's daughter. Everyone looked to the youngest, an Arabic girl no older than eight years old, rolling around on the floor. I leaned over to one of the women, who was talking an older woman, and asked if there was a possibility that it wasn't the youngest one who was the daughter, meaning to imply that it could have been her, the woman I was now talking to. She, however, explained that the mother of the youngest girl had many lovers, meaning that it was possible none of them were the Pharaoh's daughter. I woke up thereafter. (The youngest girl very strongly resembled my cousin Tiffany.)

----------


## Clyde Machine

08.03.201045: 3.8.10; 6:50AM Civil Behaviour. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a short dream in which I was at my mother's house with my sister Sarah, and she was acting very civil and friendly to me. She was talking to me with a pleasant tone, but I wasn't sure if I should engage her in conversation or not. At first I didn't respond to her, but I figured it was in my best interest to reciprocate her behaviour to avoid future problems. I recall her talking about something that had to do with bomb-building instructions she found, to which I said I didn't know anything about, noting that I wouldn't have use for such information. In the dream I felt the need to cover up for the instructions she found because I believed that I had the instructions to build a bomb, and couldn't let slip to her that I had them. I woke thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

09.03.201046: 3.9.10; 3:50AM Part 1: Class, Plus Linkin Park. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed a rather obscure and very long dream that began with being in a math class at an unfamiliar college. I was becoming worried and antsy while working on a problem and listening to some Muse song, because the teacher had shown the class how to do the problem and everyone was long done with it when I had found myself writing down each word of the problem, following by taking a lengthy, unintentional pause in between to understand it, which led to me believe I wasn't intelligent, and might even have a serious problem. I had gotten up from my seat and left the room, finding a group of my friends in the hallway outside. One said I needed to find a guy I knew from a band I was once in with him, Jack, so I followed them, despite that I was only supposed to take a short break from class. After doing a little running around, Dom got a call that said I was to get Jack's number from someone he knew that I'd never met before. I didn't like the change in plans, so I told them all I wasn't going to take anymore time outside of class, and was heading back.

When I returned, I explained to the instructor my problem with my math skills deteriorating, as well as my lengthy absence from class. I thanked him for putting up with my "sob story." At this point, my instructor was no longer sitting there, but instead there were Mike Shinoda and Chester Bennington of Linkin Park. I talked with them while they ate, and I found there was some kind of pasta in front of me to eat as well. I recall I wanted to ask them what they ate to sustain themselves on tour, but ultimately didn't ask. 

The dream continued from there, but became obscure and involved running from a couple of jerks by climbing various structures, and I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

09.03.201046: 3.9.10; 5:49AM Part 2: Julia and I Attend A Social, Plus Some Good Wine. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed that Julia and I were attending a very sophisticated party/social event, everyone there being teenagers but wearing formal attire. For whatever reason, the bulk of the dream consisted of me running around the entire room to scope out every aspect, from guests to the two different wines they had.

The wine was very important in the dream. One was a very light peach-pink colour, which had only a slight flavour. The other was a deep magenta-purple colour, and had a slightly stronger and more sweet flavour, and was very satisfying. There were two types of glasses to choose from - one with a very small cup atop a long thin glass shaft, (like typical champagne glasses) and the other was a cup with a large size to it, and a very small shaft, but was the same height as the other. (This one clearly accommodated more wine, and was my favourite to use.) I noted that at one point I'd had a couple of glasses of the dark wine, and felt a little tipsy and even had gotten hotter, to the point where I felt almost irritable. Either way, I enjoyed it and kept that glass with me the rest of the night.
After I was done looking around the room, I was with Julia in a part of the room away from everyone else. While the others danced to music that was very loud, Julia and I had some wine. She sat on a couch, but I went to get my glass to fill it before joining her. When I'd gotten my glass filled, I found many bite-sized Hershey chocolates lying around on the floor in red, white, and pink wrappers. I collected them and dropped them on the table for us to enjoy. 

Julia began playing a song I'd made, "Creation of the Universe", on my computer and played it even louder than the party music. People began to notice us, me standing next to Julia as she sat and listened. Eventually the part music was turned off, and everyone came over to listen to the music Julia and I were listening to. 

I woke up thereafter. That wine sure tasted good.

----------


## Clyde Machine

10.03.201047: 3.10.10; 8:15AM Jackrabbit. (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was having a dream (couldn't recall it) and began to wake up from it. Knowing that I'd wanted to have a lucid dream, I forced myself to re-enter the dream by thinking over and over, "go back in the dream, go back in the dream." The dream looked different, but I made it into a lucid dream nonetheless.

It started with a vision I had from a great distance of a rabbit in a kind of brown rocky, almost desert-like place, and as I went from my waking stat into the dream, I was pulled into the vision until I was right up next to the rabbit. Now that I was successfully in the lucid dream, I thought of taking control, and became the rabbit, running along a rocky path. I thought of DV's tasks of the month, and intended to complete both, starting with the basic one.

While running, I looked in front of me in the distance for a rainbow. After running a ways, a rainbow developed in the distance. I tried to make myself into a human, but stayed a rabbit, and figured I'd be able to travel faster this way anyway. I ran toward the rainbow and watched it get larger as I approached it. I thought in my mind to make myself go really fast to get to the rainbow before I lost a chance to get close to it, and came upon it pretty quickly. As I got close to the rainbow, I opened my rabbit mouth as wide as I could, and lunged through the rainbow to the other side, hoping it would taste like Skittles. Alas, it didn't like anything but a rainbow. (That would be no taste at all.)

The dream transitioned and I lost lucidity. I found myself climbing around on kind drawbridge, green in colour, with silver wires instead of cables supporting it. I grabbed onto these wires and climbed around on them, but some came loose and I was slowly and gently let down on the cement. I went to walk off the bridge, but my bracelet was caught on a wire. When I got myself free and threw the wires in a massive mess behind me, I heard a voice saying to shut the gate to the bridge when I left it. I looked for the gate, found it, and closed it. 

Walking away from the bridge, I saw a daylit city, shrouded in light mist from rain, and pulled out my phone to take a picture. On the screen it showed the city was built into a series of hills, or into a small mountain, most of the buildings elevated higher than where I was standing. When I looked back at the city, that's exactly how it was. I thought about writing my lucid dream from earlier in my dream journal should I stop by a coffee shop, then I woke up.

----------


## YYNYM

Very Nice DG, lol'd hard at the "now your dreaming with portals" Task. 
This DG gets you 300 bonus points!

----------


## Clyde Machine

I was hoping someone would see that and pick up on the reference. Thank you!

----------


## Clyde Machine

11.03.201048: 3.11.10; 9:20AM Part 1 Solar-Powered Laptop. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in my room trying to run my laptop on solar power when Emily came in asking me to read a story she'd written. I agreed, then she said that before I read it I'd have to type up one of her other stories. In the dream I felt that I'd agreed to this before, so I told her I would. A transition took me outside to my backyard where I was playing a kind of arcade game using a computer keyboard. My friend Shalmezad showed up to explain it to me, and after I played it for a bit (not exactly understanding it), I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

*"Fly."* It's what everyone wants to do. Do it at least once!11.03.201048: 3.11.10; 11:18AM Part 2: Any Day Now. (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

After not having a lucid dream, I went back to bed for a nap to try for one. I had one short dream which I'd woken up from, and forced myself to enter into another one. Although it wasn't what I would call a strong lucid dream, I knew I was in the dream.

I was on a train and in a car by myself, singing along wit the music of "Any Day Now" by Ronnie Milsap. I recall that, as my voice always is when singing in dreams, my voice was very strong and powerful, as if amplified by PA speakers. Before the song reached the dark break ("I know I shouldn't want to keep you / if you don't want to stay") I realized the dream really wasn't very clear or defined, almost like I was losing it. I grabbed a hold of a black handlebar next to me, remembering a trick I'd read about on Dreamviews for keeping lucid. The bar got much more defined and clear, letting me focus on the rest of the car, which in turn gave that much more detail and showed itself to be a lavish car with dark red seats and bright red walls and upholstery. (Thanks for the trick, Kwakwaversal, you saved my lucid!) The song got to the line "I'll keep holding on for dear life," and I noted how funny it was that I was holding onto the train to stay in the dreamworld while singing that part.

I thought about a lucid goal I wanted to try, now that I was lucid, and DV's advanced task of the month popped immediately into my mind. I noted that this task would require my attempting something I'd never tried in a lucid dream before: flying. I figured my body was aerodynamic enough to fly if I just forced myself out the window of the car, so I opened the window and tried to fit myself through. It was too small, so I imagined the little square window expanding to roughly twice its size. I found that this window wasn't giving me enough room, so I resolved to plan B: I got up and stood in the main aisle, faced the back of the train, and ran full force out the back opening.

The moment I hit the air I was airborne and _sailing!_ I swerved to the left, bringing myself upward into the air, and saw that the train, cutting through an immense field of green grass, was passing a forest of Truffula trees (like those Dr. Seuss ones?), to the right of the train tracks. I did a barrel roll and flew upside down just over the tops of the trees.

After passing the forest, I think I'd opened my eyes, because I seemed to have seen my ceiling, when I'd got this amazing, dizzy, spinning feeling from flying and doing the barrel roll - it felt great, and I said something to the effect of "my God, that was amazing!" I found myself in the dream again, completely, having landed on a road going through a suburban area. A red truck (a Dodge with an immense falcon-shaped hood ornament) passed right next to me, and made me focus my eyes on a building after the truck had passed and left my vision. I wanted to feel that flying feeling again, so I ran to the building and scaled it with a two-step wallrun, hitting the air again.

I don't recall actually flying, but I do recall later thinking about another goal for me to attempt. I thought about the Demon's Spellcasting book, and was curious where it might be. Wanting to give myself a challenge and not just find it lying about, I asked out loud where I would find it, and to have the answer written on the back of my hand. I don't recall discovering writing on the back of my hand. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

12.03.201049: 3.12.10; 5:43AM Part 1: A Photo of Jag. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed that I was at a Meijer's store, walking around with a framed photograph I'd taken of Jag, the singer of A Skylit Drive, when I was approached by a guy around my age. He was asking about the photo, and I started to explain to him what it was. However, while I explained, he started talking as if he were reading a description of the photo, and I got fed up with him. 

I told him flat out, "Shut up. Either I'm going to tell you about the photo or you can read the description, but shut up." This suddenly sparked him to ask me if I were a musician, to which I replied yes. He started predicting what I did as a musician, saying that I probably played others' songs - I stopped him quick by correcting him, saying I write my own material, have released an EP and am working on an album. This silenced him for the rest of the dream.

I walked around a bit more cocky knowing I just told off some wiseguy, and found a bunch of my friends hanging out at a deli in the store, sitting on barstools. I joined them and talked with them for a while, and woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

12.03.201049: 3.12.10; 9:21AM Part 2: Django at the CZ. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a short dream that I was on the CZ and an old member named Django had returned to the board, making many posts and linking to some graphical works he'd done. (There is no such member.) I tried to read through all the posts, but there were too many, and I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

14.03.201050: 3.14.10; 8:16AM Part 1: Drumsticks. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed that the band had played a bad show and that Paul accused me of being the reason for it. I had left the room we were in to go to a bathroom to sort out my thoughts, when the dream transitioned to where I was playing with drum sticks, hitting one around in the air with the other. After I started a kind of thumb war with a guy I know (Jack), but using the drumsticks instead of my thumb, and using them against Jack's pencil instead of his thumb, I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

14.03.201050: 3.14.10; 10:53AM Part 2: Back in Middle School. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was back in my old middle school, attending the same grade and class as Emily. I was handed a packet to look over for a project, and a student asked if they could do two projects. I left the classroom, stopping long enough to listen to what the instructor had to say, then I headed out to the parking lot, where ma was waiting to pick us up. I got to the van long before Emily, and woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

15.03.201051: 3.15.10; 5:45AM Part 1: Fragments. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream is very fragmented. I recall trying to build an explosive, but didn't have materials. After that, I dreamed I found myself driving out the parking lot of my middle school. Afterward, I dreamed that I was trying to make a movie based on one I'd seen on YouTube, linked to and created by a DV member.

----------


## Clyde Machine

15.03.201051: 3.15.10; 7:58AM Part 2: Julia Is My Inspiration. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I had seen a picture Julia sent me of a tattoo she'd got on her chest of a black rose, which made me think of getting a tattoo myself. Afterward, I dreamed the Luminarium released an exhibit, to which I contributed one music piece to, that was comprised entirely of dark pencil drawings portraying various characters and people in chairs under leafless trees. Some of the chairs were empty, but most had some person or character sitting in them, wearing black clothing. I found myself typing over-top the exhibit's pieces (like the text was just on top of all the exhibit pieces, and I was typing over the images), about Julia being my inspiration.

I had a quick false awakening of my dad washing up and coming down the hallway to see if I was awake. Before he saw me I tried to close my dream journal that I'd been writing in, but I knew it'd be suspicious if he got there just as I closed it, so I left it open. I woke thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

16.03.201052: 3.16.10; 7:35AM Malfunctioning Ear and Oneironaut Black Motorcycle. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed that Julia and I had gone to the house of a guy she knew so we could all hang out. While there, I started having hearing problems in my left ear, to which Julia did her best to attend to. The guy's mom came into the room and talked with us, and I tried to pay attention as best I could with my ear not functioning correctly. Earlier in the dream, I had been driving what I understood to be an "oneironaut Black Bike," a motorcycle given to lucid dreamers, through the snowy roads to get to the house. I passed vans and cars that had slid off the road into the ditches and some that had slid to the side of the road and stopped there. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

17.03.201053: 3.17.10; 4:14PM Stylo. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went to have an afternoon nap and had a dream with no recall-able images, though I know it was based on the Gorillaz song "Stylo" because it was running through my head before I fell asleep and after I woke up.

I woke up with my eyes closed, and knew I was awake. I tried to V-WILD by imagining a dreamscene, and pictured (among other things) a white owl that I stood on the back of as it flied. This was one of those "memory footprint" kinds, where it's more than just an imagined scene, it's a vision. I had it land so I could try entering a dream, but the image disappeared. I opened my eyes thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

18.03.201054: 3.18.10; 7:04AM Part 1: House of Guitars, Guarded by a Panther and Tiger. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed (vividly) that I was walking around a redneck, run-down area of Kentucky late in the evening, looking for houses I could sell either healthcare or some kind of heart-specific insurance to the owners of. None of the "houses" were more than a porch and a small structure with a door attached to it, with the exception of a very dark building. Night had fallen and I wandered behind the building which kind of put me inside it, where I ran into the owner in the darkness.

She was a very friendly and welcoming woman, though one I didn't recognize. She invited me into her living room and turned on a light, which prompted her large gray/silver panther to come in and inspect me. I froze and watched the panther sniff me out, finally leaving me alone after determining I was a trustworthy person, as the woman explained. A small white tiger appeared and behaved similarly to the panther, inspecting me then being friendly to me, wanting me to pet it.

I walked around her house and discovered many guitars of decent quality sitting about. She sat down and began telling me about them, saying that as we age our fingers become better (I don't recall what word she used), but that she couldn't keep with the guitar or bass. She picked up a thick-necked 5-string bass and gave the bottom string a wild pluck, making it vibrate hard. I kept looking over the guitars and wondered if she might let me have one. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

18.03.201054: 3.18.10; 9:00AM Part 2: Japanese Woman + Portal Gun + FFVII + House Party (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed that my brothers Jeff and Jeremy as well as my sister Sarah had come over to my house to visit. I seized the opportunity to tell my mom that I was done waiting for Sarah to hand over the keys to her car and wanted to take the car from her immediately. Ma went along with it, and let me retrieve the keys from the car. Sarah showed up and demanded that I give her the keychains on it, to which I agreed, making sure to only take the car key and the house key. She acted very apathetic to the whole thing, not caring that she had just lost her vehicle, and openly saying so.

After this dream, I transitioned into a lucid dream in which I made myself into a Japanese woman who was also a warrior with a long sharp katana. I forced myself to go first person after I controlled myself/her from third person to cut down a tree. Knowing I was lucid, I wanted to exercise my lucidity by willing myself in first person to cut down trees with one clean cut, and was successful in bringing down many of the trees in my front yard. I thought about the Portal gun, and went third person again, now seeing myself (still as the woman) holding the Portal gun in my hands, it looking every bit like the real thing. I aimed for two stock trailers and made the orange and blue portals appear, expecting them to behave visually as the real portals do. While they looked like they were supposed to (I could see what I was supposed to see through them), I didn't get a chance to jump through them before the dream transitioned.

The dream then put me, non-lucid, in a Final Fantasy VII-esque game where I was running to catch a train going to China, believing it to be heading to a place called "Mako Village." After getting on the train, then running through the cars and hopping off again, I discovered a field with a tall structure on wheels that resembled a construction scaffold. I understood this to be used to crash into something to access a secret area in the game, so I grabbed on and pushed off with my feet. 

The thing rolled and carried me with it smoothly down a hill, crashing into a plastic gravestone. While the destruction of the gravestone didn't activate anything noticeable, I understood that to be what was supposed to be broken to initiate the access to the secret area. The scaffold fell over and I went into a CG animation as Cloud, lying there with Zack, hanging on for dear life after the accident, talking with Zack while I lay there losing focus. This losing of focus turned into a moment where I know I was dreaming again, and transitioned to a new dream. 

I was still in some sort of game, now in third person again and watching myself lying in bed in someone's house, the dad and the brother in the family being the only other people in the room. I woke up and sat up, the father talking to me. To prove I was lucid, I killed him at the earliest opportunity by standing and striking him hard with an uppercut to the head. I believe I now had a knife and used it to, yes, kill the brother as well. The dream transitioned for a moment into some sort of movie, then it transitioned again into a dream where I was with Julia at a house party of some sort, featuring an odd band made up of a violinist, an odd electric viola (looked like a big black rectangle with strings and springs all over it), a big board with many drums, cymbals, and tambourines on it, and other peculiar instruments. (During this dream I was still lucid, though not as clearly as earlier, and I retained control, but didn't exercise it much from this point on.)

Before they started a movie on the giant flat-screen TV, I was sitting with Julia and heard my phone vibrate from across the room. I looked over to it with a serious look of concern, to confuse or intrigue others in the room. One teenage boy looked at me and said, "Saw an angel?", referring to my expression. I ignored him for a bit, then looked to him with an evil smile, while he looked away from me.

A video began playing on the TV for us to watch of a horror-themed attraction at Disney World that strongly resembled a zombie apocalypse. The movie ended with us understanding that we would be going there and would be split up into groups once there. To this, Julia looked over to me and said, "Okay, no sex," and gave me a long look to make sure I understood.

My speech-class instructor picked up my phone and told me he'd turned it off because it had "bad vibes," meaning it was vibrating in an odd way. I took it, remembering that I had some corrupt music files put on it before I went to sleep that night (I put an album on my phone to listen to it before going to bed, only to find out that my phone recognized the files as corrupted), and saying that they may have been the cause for the odd vibrations.

The dream started to end, and I wondered if I wanted to wake up then. I knew I'd had two lucid experiences in one very long dream, so I figured I'd best wake up and write them down before something got lost. I woke up then.

----------


## Clyde Machine

19.03.201055: 3.19.10; 10:32AM Hybrid Keyboards. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was on a beach, swimming/floating in the water with Paul, and I had a computer keyboard with me that made music when the keys were hit. Paul had one as well, and started swimming around with it while making a song. As the dream progressed, the song continued and our keyboards transformed into computer keyboard/electronic piano keyboard hybrids. Paul swam far out into the water and continued to play. I stayed in the shallow water, and while I'd figured out how to swim a short ways in the shallow water, I wasn't confident I could swim into the deep water. My mom came and picked me up after a bit, and I found her listening to what I understood to have been Steve Vai. She asked if she was hearing her music or mine, not knowing she had my CD playing in the van. I told her it was her music that was playing, and woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

21.03.201056: 3.21.10; 10:16AM Class-related Nightmare. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a very stressing and terrifying dream that I was having great difficulty doing some homework that involved counting tally marks in a book and adding them together. I couldn't count the first set of marks, simply because I couldn't focus and keep from getting distracted. A kid sitting next to me said, "You really need some help, don't you?", which didn't help matters. The more I tried to work on it, the more I got stressed and couldn't focus. I then remembered that I had a Math class that I had forgotten to attend in many weeks. In shock, I checked my schedule, and sure enough I had a math class on Tuesdays that I had only gone to the first day, then forgotten about entirely. I continued to stress and worry while trying to work, and woke up thereafter. None of the dream was true, leaving me very relieved.

----------


## Clyde Machine

23.03.201057: 3.23.10; 7:07AM RPG Launcher Demonstration. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was within a GTA game, explaining to Paul what all I could do with various weapons. He was impressed by my using an auto-targeting RPG launcher, so I made extensive use of it to show it off. The dream did a mini transition and found me sitting in an office chair, reading a newspaper clipping Paul had found talking about an event for musicians and artists going on in Detroit that he was very excited to attend. I read through some of it, then was asked by a man standing next to me about video-editing software. I told him that I was the right person to ask, as I could recommend Adobe Premiere Pro CS3 for him to use. I woke thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

24.03.201058: 3.24.10; 6:36AM Motivational Compositions. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a dream that involved composing music while looking at others' artwork, which I understood to have been from the art group the Luminarium. Two of the members were having problems with anger and depression, so I sent out a couple pieces in the hopes of making them feel better. One of those pieces inspired some of the other people in the room with me to sit down and start singing a song in which the main and most memorable line was, "It's what society says." After hearing Vlad Dolezal speak, I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

25.03.201059: 3.25.10; 7:05AM Showing Off With Parkour. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed that I was sizing up a building, getting read to climb it using parkour, because B4k4 was in one of the rooms and I wanted to take a creative approach to go see him. I was approached by my high school band director, Mr. DeRees, and began talking with him a while. He left shortly thereafter, and I noticed a couple boys jumping up on some structure of the building, trying to grab onto a part of the building, obviously trying to climb it. One fell and I went over to ask if he was alright, seeing him touching his front two teeth as if they had struck the cement. At first he wasn't very responsive, figuring I was going to tell them to stop or at least was going to put down what they were doing. The second of the two boys fell also, landing a little more cleanly than the first one. I asked them to come a little closer, and asked if they were doing PK. They said yes, and I responded with "sweet." They took off running and flew down some stairs, so I gave chase to show them I could do PK as well. I took a different set of stairs and beat them down them, and found myself running through a mall.

They were behind me, so I looked for things to do some moves on. There were some beds set up in my path, so I jumped over one, launching myself off one bed with my foot and clearing it easily. I looked for a wall to do a "tic-tac" off of, preferably over a person sitting or laying (there were numerous people laying near the wall to my right) but didn't find a good spot. I looked to make sure I was still beating the boys - I was, though they were catching up. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

26.03.201060: 3.26.10; 7:02AM Part 1: Gloria and Santa (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was talking with my friend Gloria about why she had been so mean to her sister earlier in the dream, and had discovered that it was someone I didn't recognize that had been mean to the other girl. After talking with her a while, I found myself inside a school with a lot of my friends, trying to convince them that Santa Claus would never disappear from our culture. This argument was received with much laughter. The dream transitioned once more, and I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

26.03.201060: 3.26.10; 9:48AM Part 2: An "Obscure Tasks" Lucid. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a dream that I found a ton of pictures of the female characters from Naruto, Chobits, .Hack, and other mangas, and was scrolling through them in a forum topic. (I understood it to be at the CZ.) I came across a protected post that obviously contained pornographic images of these characters, and gave the password to input to see them. I made the wise decision to get off of that page, just as my dad looked down the hall to see what I was doing.

Just then I had a false awakening, and decided right then I wanted to become lucid. I transitioned back into a dream, and acknowledged that I was inside a dream. I gave a smirk, thinking "Sweet, sixteenth lucid." To ensure/prove I was lucid, I found myself on my roof and jumped down onto a board on the ground below, and landed cleanly, finding I was in full control. I heard Ruffian mooing (he's my pet cow, a steer the size of a very large calf) from the barn, and wanted to ride on him around the pasture. I was teleported instantly onto his back, and had the idea that this dream would be my "obscure tasks lucid", in which I just thought of the oddest things to do, and did them. I pictured myself lighting a pile of logs on fire out in the pasture, and was teleported there. I imagined that I wanted to douse the pile in gasoline to make them all go up in flames, and watched as they did so. I imagined being in the woods nearby, lighting dead leaves on fire as well, starting a small fire and letting it grow. I forced, with my mind, a ring around the leaves of dry ground to appear to ensure I didn't start a forest fire.

I thought about other tasks/goals/obscure things I could do and the first that came to mind was a task of the year: witness the end of the world. I smiled darkly, and after relishing the idea of my pyromania being the cause of such an event, tried to imagine myself lighting everything on fire with my own thoughts. However, this did not happen, and the environment disappeared, leaving blackness all around and signaling the dream was coming to a close soon. I focused (still dreaming) and tried to recreate the environment near my house and the pasture, but was unsuccessful. The rough image of a comet flying toward me/earth appeared in front of me, appearing as a ball of light, much like those seen during hypnagogic hallucinations. It didn't hit anything, as it was all I saw in the blackness, and I woke up thereafter, knowing I had pretty much come out of the dream by that time anyway. 

First TOTY attempt; I'll try again next lucid.

----------


## Clyde Machine

27.03.201061: 3.27.10; 6:29AM The Grand Lucid. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in a classroom watching a guy giving a speech, who had said something to that I understood meant he was lying to us about some personal freedom. I started talking with a student behind me about it, and the presenter called me out on it, wanting to know what I said. I obliged, giving him as much attitude as he was giving me, and that got him fired up about it, making an impromptu speech about it. He ended the impromptu speech with a call-to-arms kind of conclusion, asking if the class supported freedom. Of course, we all raised our hands - I stood from my seat and raised mine, in support of what he was now saying. I had been under the impression that he was demeaning this freedom, but he changed his tune throughout that speech.

The dream transitioned and I was standing on my home road at night, having either walked or driven, and had stopped because I saw dancing lights like those from a fire in the woods nearby. They were coming from a glowing fountain or geyser that seemed to behave more like a red and white and cyan fire than water. I was reminded of Mako from Final Fantasy VII. I loved the lights I'd seen, and wanted to get a video of what I was seeing, lights on the trees and grass dancing about.

I looked to the fountain and felt I'd been there in a previous dream (I hadn't that I know of) and had been playing World of Warcraft there, because there were monsters patrolling the area. I wanted to approach the fountain but had no weapon to defend myself with. A skeleton reminiscent of the Skeleton Champions from Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion came out of the woods, directly toward me with a green ax and green shield. Both I understood to be excellent quality pieces of equipment, and were dangerous. I had to do something, so I met the Skeleton halfway across the road and just slapped him on the skull, and wrestled him for his ax and shield. Once I'd taken both, I ran down the road a ways to lose his attention.

It worked (he went back to the woods), and at this point I'd become lucid. Wielding the equipment I'd just picked up, I discovered a silver blade, a large and wide-bladed knife with a blue jewel embedded in the handle, lying on some rocks off the side of the road. I picked it up and started swinging around with it. I wanted to attack something with it, and turned around, expecting a small animal like a rat to be on the road. When I looked down, there was a rabbit coming toward me, and I attacked it a couple times, causing it to cease moving. I then threw the blade into the woods, and once again had an expectation that it would sound like it hit the brush and leaves and such things when it landed. When I threw it, that's exactly what it sounded like.

Lucidity now "proven", I'd moved back toward the fountain and thought about the tasks of the year, and strained to remember all of them. I had written them down before going to sleep to avoid this exact thing happening, but hadn't memorized them. This lucid was strong and vivid, and I felt I could do any one of those tasks. The first that came to mind was to beat Neil Armstrong down the ladder, but I wasn't keen on doing that one. Instead, I figured I'd do the death of the dinosaurs task, seeing how I'd seen monsters by the fountain earlier.

I arrived at the fountain and found that the environment changed entirely, to a barren stone field of gray, under an overcast broken-looking sky. Dinosaurs were roaming about, and there were fires lit all over the place indicating that something was very wrong - as in, an asteroid collision with earth was imminent. There were flames in the sky as well, and because the overcast sky was broken I could see a bit of outer space. In the sky coming toward the earth, where I stood, was a black fiery ball I understood was THE asteroid, very far away still. I knew I had to watch that hit to complete the task.

The fires I'd seen around me had gotten much larger and were moving around rather quickly, as if dinosaurs themselves were running around on fire (they weren't, by the way, it just seemed that way) toward other dinosaurs. There were fewer dinosaurs now, and the asteroid had moved to a different place in the sky, now much much larger than before, still coming right at me. I kept imagining it being drawn closer to the earth so it would crash, terrible as it sounds.

At this point, all I saw was fire and explosions, as the asteroid had finally reached where I was standing. The fires cleared from my vision and I'd turned around as if nothing happened, and found the barren wasteland void of dinosaur life. The asteroid had hit as far as I could tell (it was coming right at me!), and yet there was no sign of damage to the environment behind where I'd stood - the only destruction must have been right where it hit and nowhere else, 'cause I didn't look at the impact site, just looked at the entire environment around me.

Now that the dinosaurs were gone, I wanted to attempt the April tasks of the month, both in the same dream. I knew it was going to be funny to try these, and started with the basic one. In my mind, I thought I'd read usernames next to the tasks in the topic, and noted how similar yet different they were, just like the tasks were similar but different. (There are no usernames next to the tasks, go look if you don't believe me.) I found a white wall in this barren land and figured I should try the basic task with a wall first rather than just going for it straight out.

I laid down on the ground, a little worried about losing lucidity, and tried kicking my feet up against the wall to stand on my head. I'd managed to get upside down like I'd wanted to, but to make sure I did it I wanted to get away from using the wall for extra support. I did not, however, get a chance to get away from the wall to ensure I did the task right, and lost lucidity. I was on my head though!

The dream transitioned to a non-lucid where I was at Paul's house, waiting anxiously to see Julia in person for the first time in four months. I wasn't ready to talk to her, unsure of what I wanted to say to her. I was also stressing a great deal that a music piece I'd made for the Luminarium had been made with an intro that was a clip of one of NEO's songs, reversed and effect-laden to disguise it, which meant that I was an unoriginal musician.

Mike called saying he'd left Paul's (we were supposed to be practicing as a band) and he'd left his drumset there. Me and Paul got into a small heated discussion about Mike's toms - Paul thought they weren't all that necessary, whereas I thought they were important. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## J.D.

Pretty epic dream! Nice sig too btw.  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

I thought so too, thanks! And thanks for the comment on the sig as well!  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

29.03.201062: 3.29.10; 8:00AM Backwards Music Video. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was attempting to record a song and music video for it simultaneously, but I was recording the video backwards and singing it backwards, so when it was played correctly you'd hear lyrics, and reversed music. It was pretty sweet.

----------


## Clyde Machine

30.03.201063: 3.30.10; 6:58AM Devil Boy Siezes Chocolates! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was searching my older sister's room for things to take and discovered a cache of chocolates. Getting real excited, I grabbed a handful and started eating one of the sizable chocolate squares. It was a light-coloured chocolate and took a while to get through, and tasted wonderful. I had a red light on in the room, making the entire scene very evil looking. I thought about telling Emily about what I'd found, but I kind of wanted all the chocolate for myself. Before I left the room, I called myself a "devil boy" for being in such an evil-vibed situation. I found Emily and shared a chocolate with her, then woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

31.03.201064: 3.31.10; 7:34AM Love Me Dead + Subconscious Tries To Use Music Theory. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was with B4k4 listening to "Love Me Dead" by Ludo, and I was playing some of the notes to it on the keyboard, finding out the last note of the song was an E. After I played the E, he mentioned that he'd been trying to add the 8th of the scale to the final E note to finish out the song when he'd played it, but couldn't figure out the correct note. I played a G on the keyboard after a moment and said, "oh, well the 8th is G." (For you musicians reading this, the 8th of the scale would be E an octave higher, not G. G is the minor third. I guess my music theory is just distorted badly in dreams!) Behind us, my history teacher Mr. Shahin from high school was going through a collection of what appeared to be music theory books. He noted to me that he was going to be tied up with the books for a while thanks to me talking about music. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

01.04.201065: 4.1.10; 8:03AM Part 1 Console Window. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in a game where I was fighting black-coloured monsters with maces. I came upon a room with a "boss" monster, all black, wearing a lot of leaves on its body, which I was able to fight against and defeat by swinging my own mace in a circle as often as I could to deflect any attacks from my opponent. 

After defeating the "boss", I ran out of a temple to go find a woman that I understood I had to earn the affection of in-game. She had become angry that I'd neglected to visit her sooner, so I pulled up the console window for the game (for those of you who've never used one, it's a kind of "debugging" window that allows for direct editing of values in the game you're playing; therefore, can be used as a cheat device. This shows up in my next dream too, if you're interested.) and searched for the affection variable so I could edit that and make her have the necessary affection. This window was light brown, and was very reminiscent of the window themes of the game Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, though with typical sans serif black text. I found two variables for money, and had a little over 6600 "G" to my character, but didn't find the affection variable, and woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

01.04.201065: 4.1.10; 8:13AM Part 2: Back To The Past, Like In Back To The Future. (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had mostly woken up from the last dream and knew I wanted to become lucid, so I forced myself completely out of the non-lucid dream and into a DEILD, knowing I was in control of myself enough to be able to do so. After a smooth and excellent transition into the lucid, I found myself driving in first person perspective on a road in a city I wasn't familiar with. To make sure I was lucid, I swung my left arm up and out from my side and punched where the "escape" key would be on a computer keyboard; a black keyboard had been generated in front of me for this purpose. I called this the "console" key, and hitting it brought up a window from my previous dream. (See previous dream for description of this window.)

Even though the console was up, I didn't use it. I instead kept driving, quite fast, on the road ahead of me, and thought of the task of the year once again, recalling that before I'd gone to bed I'd looked over the list and chosen to do the "dawn of man" task during my next lucid. Since I was driving, there was only one logical way to go back in time: *Back To The Future style! 

*I kicked up the speed of the car and raced toward an oncoming car with the intent to jump into the past before the collision. As the shiny blue car came at me fast, I braced and charged full-speed forward.

When the jump completed (somehow I kept my eyes open through the entire thing!), I was still driving, and still in a city, but everything was different. I had to find a cave of some sort to find the first people to show them how to make fire, and drove around looking for one. The road turned off to the right, and went downward into the ground, which led me to an area of the city where there was a garage door, silvery metal and made up of horizontal bars, with an awning above it. I figured the first humans would be here, so I got out of the car - I just went third person and saw myself standing there without a car anywhere in sight.

I saw a couple people standing there, very clearly of the dawn-of-man era, and began collecting up things around me to show them how to make fire. I was about to just spark something to light up a pile of trash when I figured, _I don't need to do it this way, I just need to show them how to make fire!_ I imagined myself blasting the trash as if I were holding a flamethrower, lighting up everything around me. There were three people here now, and each smiled and clapped at the sight of the fire.

I suddenly looked like Homer Simpson as I continued lighting things on fire, and some character I didn't recognize I assumed was from the Simpsons as well showed up and said a couple things, one of which made me laugh hysterically in my lucid. That was a first, and it did sound like me despite my appearance, and I made myself wake up afterward from laughing so much, figuring someone in the house might have heard me. Would've loved to have seen myself during that lucid to see if I did laugh!

----------


## Clyde Machine

02.04.201066: 4.2.10; 9:30AM Part 1: Shooting Game, Minus Firearms. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in some kind of game that involved shooting at others to make them lose lives. Prior to actually finding people to shoot, I found myself driving a minivan, and backed into a mailbox. The mailbox was atop a white pedestal and wasn't mounted, so it just fell over, but even though there wasn't damage I felt the great need to get out of there quick before anyone could see it was me. After driving off, I left the van and joined in the game. 

I was doing great - while none of us had guns, we had to think about shooting at others and make the sounds, and I was doing great at getting people before they could get a shot in. One guy I knew but didn't recognize, wearing combat camo, had some kind of grenade in his hand when I shot at him and took him out. It was about five inches long and was nothing more than a black cylinder that he held in his right hand above his head while he sat on the ground. He smiled when I shot him because he'd thought he'd be able to make me lose my lives by just having that grenade, but he couldn't use it after he had lost his own.

He apparently had been learning how the game worked as he played, as he asked how many lives everyone got and how many bullets as well (three per player for both), and was surprised when I told him how few bullets we got. I woke thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

02.04.201066: 4.2.10; 8:55PM Part 2: First WILD. (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I attempted WILDing when I found free-time in the late afternoon. I did LaBerge's adaptation of progressive relaxation, deeply breathed many times to slow myself down and clear my mind, and had my first feeling of a floating sensation during the onset of SP. I was being pulled up from my body, and got a visual cue (an overlayed darkness enveloping everything behind my eyelids) that I was beginning the transition into the hallucination stage. I started having images appear before me, and kept myself alert throughout by watching them come and go, occasionally checking to see if I could still contact my physical "touch" sense (checking if I was awake or dreaming).

The images progressed into small scenes, one of the first ones of which being the most important: when I saw this particular image, I'd slipped - more like, it drew me into it and it developed into a proper dreamscene, into a lucid dream. 

I was in the parking lot near the Little Caesar's pizza shop in my town, facing a car with two people near it. Both were men, one was much older, and one was getting into or out of the brown-coloured car. I couldn't tell if the second was just standing behind him while the door was open or if he was trying to drag the other out of the car, but I ran toward the car as my first lucid act, and became fully aware of my dreamstate. This awareness made me disconnect from the dreamscene as I got an initial excitement of knowing I wasn't awake, yet had been awake not moments before.

I was lying awake in my bed with my eyes closed once more, and knew that even though that was my first lucid, I should continue to attempt to have more WILDs before I moved and logged it in my dream journal. It only lasted a few seconds, but that was indeed and unquestionably my first WILD. I continued my attempts, but my mind was too excited (about my first WILD for the 90 Days WILD Project as well as for a new computer I'd be playing with soon) to bring about more lasting imagery.

----------


## OfficerFlake

Huzza! Congrats man. Takes a while but it can be done eh? I was close the other day and didn't realise until after I slept more i was in that state XD

----------


## Clyde Machine

Yeah, that took surprisingly long to accomplish, but when it happened it seemed so easy. Now to keep attempting it to get better at having control over everything, so I don't get too excited again.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Congratulations, Clyde! Looks like a very smooth, first WILD.  :vicious: 

I don't really have very much luck with WILD, though I've had a few. Judging by that one, I'm sure you'll take to them much better than I did. Haha. Nice going.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Yeah? Sweet! I'm looking forward to working with WILDs more. From talking to others who've been experienced at the WILD method, it sounds like the perfect technique for me to use, as the more it is done the easier and more fluent it becomes. Thanks for the comments!  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

04.04.201067: 4.4.10; 4:44AM Part 1 Motorcycle Meets Semi. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was riding with someone on a motorcycle, trying to make contact with a semi-truck on the freeway. We had been able to communicate to the driver that we wanted him to go 43 miles per hour to match us, and when we met up with each other he drove at our speed. Whoever was driving the motorcycle I was on made sure to keep it in front of and to the side of the semi so I could get a good look at everything. I thought about what some cool license plates would be, one of which reading "KOOTRA" after a machinima director I've made music for, then woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

04.04.201067: 4.4.10; 6:17AM Part 2: The Red Mascara. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed Julia was visiting and was in my room with me, and wanted to put some bright red makeup on my face, specifically two bright red mascara lines coming down from my temples. I let her put them on and wondered if she was going to put red eyeliner on me, but saw that she wasn't putting anything else on me. I liked how it felt for her to draw the lines on my face like that, and when she finished the line on the left side of my face, she held the tool she was using to my skin at that final point to make a circle of the mascara where the line ended.

We went to my music room and I tried moving around some guitars to make room for her to roll out a sleeping bag. I noticed I had two guitar stands, and put all my guitars on them, finding that nearly all the strings on one of them were loose/broke. I asked her if she was going to need a sleeping bag, and she said no. She went to my parents' bed and laid down there, my mom and dad being there as well. Dad started talking to me about a music festival he'd seen, which was clearly to keep me from climbing into the bed with her. I left and decided I'd go to my own bed and would see her whenever I got up again. I woke up thereafter. This dream was long and very vivid.

----------


## Clyde Machine

04.04.201067: 4.4.10; 7:47AM Part 3: "Don't Trust Me," Back at High School. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was with my friend Shinigami, who was wearing a University of Kentucky hoodie, and said he was going to a different school than the one he's going to in real life. (Should've noticed these unlikely details!) We went and hung out near a golf course with a short fence around it, and found B4k4 and a couple other guys there I didn't recognize, who all did a parkour-like vault over the fence to meet us.

After talking a bit, we walked back from the golf course, and toward a building I recognized as my former high school. In one of the rooms was a girl I knew from high school, who was making a video when I came in and interrupted, making a lot of noise before I realized she was recording something. I watched the video and saw it was an A Capella cover of some popular song, though it sounded like Auto Tune was sued and wasn't done properly.

I went farther back into the room and it got much larger, and had some chairs and tables that needed pushing up against the back wall. (The chairs were on racks with wheels, so I just pushed those around) I noticed there were a lot of people in the room. I started singing a bit of "Don't Trust Me" by 3OH!3, and when I got to the talking section, "Shush girl, shut your lips....", one of the other guys in the room joined in , and we repeated it a few times.

The dream transitioned and found me in the same building, but getting some certificates for graduating from high school. I wasn't sure where I needed to go to after I got the certificates, as I was supposed to go vote for something as well as go pick up an award, and couldn't understand the answer they gave me when I'd asked about it. I woke up afterward.

----------


## Clyde Machine

04.04.201067: 4.4.10; 9:25AM Part 4: Re-Entry Denied. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I'd gone back to the building in the previous dream (a failed DEILD attempt), though it had an upward spiraling mountainous path leading up to it, of which I was standing on. I discovered I had a new phone, and thought that someone had messed with my settings, and while trying to find everything that had been changed discovered that it could read PDF ebooks. I made a mental note to check and see if I could put "Blink" and "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming" on it at a later time.

When I got to the building I walked in and brought up a code on my new phone to get access to an area I was in during the previous dream. I noted a basket of broken chocolate pieces on the desk of the woman I was showing the code to, and noticed my sister Sarah was crouched behind her, for whatever reason. I ignored her and talked to the lady, but I didn't get into the area I wanted, and woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

06.04.201068: 4.6.10; 12:37AM Part 1: Legal Trouble. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was riding a scooter around my hometown and happened across B4k4's family sitting in a car. Upon approaching, I saw he was in an orange jumpsuit. I asked what he was in legal trouble for, and found he was cut (physically) by someone in a store and retaliated with a serious headbutt, thus the jumpsuit.

The dream progressed and I was driving at a driving school, but without using my hands to steer. Instead, I leaned side to side to make slight turns, acting all cool about it. I asked the guy next to me, a driving instructor, about road rage, and continued to drive safely without hands.

----------


## Clyde Machine

06.04.201068: 4.6.10; 3:13AM Part 2: Civil Behaviour, Again. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was at my mom's house, and Sarah was there. My initial intent to be cold and callous toward her was rethought after she surprised all of us with her friendly behaviour. I wasn't totally sure what to think, but figured it best to be civil toward her in return. She invited me to go see where she was staying at, and I indirectly said I'd like to. Later in the dream I was back in her old room, finding more things she had left behind, and starting saying a few lines from "The Audience is Listening" by Steve Vai. Emily came in with ma and was telling her about an opportunity she had to have what I understood to be a dance lesson from WWE wrestler Matt Hardy, and laughed at the thought. I woke up afterward.

----------


## Clyde Machine

06.04.201068: 4.6.10; 6:00AM Part 3: A Shared Dream with B4k4? (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a dream that I was reading a game manual for Golden Sun and had found a section that told the ending scenes of the Golden Sun story, so I flipped back to the part before that, looking for the beginning of the entire story. Somehow, I ended up inside the game and had a sword I was using to attack a couple monsters, plus a water Djinn. For whatever reason, I couldn't initiate a battle no matter how close I got to the monsters, and turned my attention to the room itself.

The room was almost like an ancient temple, with stone walls and pedestals around the room that held various valuable objects. The short pedestal in the middle of the room featured a tiny ice sculpture of sorts. I pulled out a sword and slashed at it, trying to cut off parts, but my strikes were inaccurate, and I missed the sculpture entirely. From the other side of the pedestal, B4k4 stood and brought his own sword down on the sculpture, cutting it down to size. His sword was apparently made of ice, because when I looked to a pedestal off to my left I saw broken pieces of it there. I attempted to collect all of them, but he said not to worry about it, that the only part he needed was the pointed end, which I then picked up from yet another nearby pedestal.

I walked around the pedestal to follow B4k4 into another room, and he turned toward me while walking toward the door, excitedly telling me that we should have dreams like these all the time. I thought about whether or not we might be having a shared dream, and figured the best way to do it was to confirm that we were both lucid, then I wanted to confirm that we were contacting each other as oneironauts in the dreamworld and run some sort of test to see if we were really sharing a dream. However, when I tried to speak, it felt as though I were eating some of the ice sword pieces I'd picked up and was currently holding to my chest. We walked into the other room and I tried to crunch on the ice to swallow it and speak, but saw my dad sitting in a chair facing us and smiling. I was able to say "hey dad!" clearly, but before I could talk to B4k4, I heard my alarm from outside the dreamworld. I tried to stay in the dream and wanted to wait out the alarm, but the dream dissolved shortly after the alarm started.

I wonder if that was a shared dream? It was certainly an interesting lucid, as the non-lucid and lucid parts felt identical - I felt like I was lucid, or at least in control of my actions, the entire time because of the stuff I was doing, but I knew it only became lucid from B4k4's mentioning of having more dreams like these.

----------


## Clyde Machine

06.04.201068: 4.6.10; 7:36AM Part 4: An Army, In My Honour. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was taking care of ma's house. Emily accompanied me in taking care of the house, and Sarah showed up, being very friendly as usual. A woman arrived at the house I didn't recognize, but figured was a friend of mom's, so I went outside to meet her and let her in. When I went outside she was taking off her scarf and was talking to me as she went on ahead inside. I was surprised at how nice the house looked from the outside - everything was white, and there were many golden lights all over the house, lighting everything beautifully. A group of more guests arrived, and I showed them to the door to be let in. B4k4 came as well, and I considered mentioning the possibility of a shared dream from earlier in the night, but figured I didn't want to look like I was going to ask about his dreams every time he appeared in one of mine.

Upon re-entry of the house, I found it resembled a mansion, with giant, luxurious rooms with many lights and chairs. I was trying to get to the living room, which was next to the kitchen at the far end of the house, and saw everyone was making themselves comfortable in all different rooms, so as I passed through one with a large number of the guests, I talked with them and tired to act as a good host. I asked them, "Any questions?" when I'd finished and turned around, now standing at one end of the long, large room, and saw small tables lining the walls. These tables were all filled with guests I hadn't seen before, and a luxurious rectangular bar in the middle of the room with a bartender in the middle, who made a motion toward me and spoke as if casting some magic spell to put me in fitting luxurious clothes. I played along and laughed with him when he'd finished, seeing no change in my clothing.

However, at my response to the bartender's laugh, I noticed the guests along the walls had turned into an army wearing bright green coats and soldier suits from the Revolutionary War era, and were taking off their hats in my honour, waving them in the air and cheering wildly. Knowing they were doing this because I was enjoying myself, I struck a regal pose, finding I now had the same suits on they did, and looked all around the room, finding it had grown even larger by magically joining with a nearby large room, with even more guests, everyone now cheering to me wildly. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

07.04.201069: 4.7.10; 7:38AM On an Airplane with Brian Brushwood. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was with a woman (I don't recall who) in an empty dark house, and was getting drinks from the refrigerator for her. In the fridge I found many cans of Vault and some bottles of an alcoholic beverage, pulling out one of each for her. I went and turned on a few lights and we talked briefly.

The dream transitioned and I found myself on a small plane putting luggage up in the overhead storage, listening to a woman complain that airlines were now charging for that service. I said that that's why people should fly with Southwest airlines, as per recommendation from Brian Brushwood. I sat down and saw, to my amazement, Brian Brushwood sitting at the far end of the plane, trying to sleep. My view switched to viewing the plane from the outside, and I woke up afterward.

----------


## Clyde Machine

08.04.201070: 4.8.10; 7:30AM Part 1: Julia Approves. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I recall a fragment of a dream in which I had been playing a song on my guitar, and as I was walking past a table with many people sitting at it, Julia had turned to me and gave me the devil-horns sign, signifying she enjoyed what I'd played.

----------


## Clyde Machine

08.04.201070: 4.8.10; 10:52AM Part 2: Steve Vai Song Played at an Assembly. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was back in my high school gym before an assembly, and was asked to play a part in a skit, but needed a white costume. I asked someone I knew where I could find a costume for the occasion, and they said that if I went to their house, their dad could help me out. I went with my mom to their house and, although I didn't actually ask about it, the dad agreed to bring a costume to the assembly. When I had returned to the assembly and was seated with a few people I knew, I understood that the dad I'd been talking to would be doing my part in the skit entirely, instead of just bringing the costume. While sitting high in the bleachers, I saw a bunch of my friends at the very bottom of the bleachers, closest to the people on the floor putting on the assembly. When a band showed up and started playing a Steve Vai song, I saw B4k4 turn around, so I gave him the devil-horns sign of approval for the song. After talking with the people around me for a while, I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

09.04.201071: 4.9.10; 6:56AM Part 1: New Friend and a Peacockflamingo Sighting. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I had made a new friend and was driving around in his car when we'd come across a yellow and blue peacock/flamingo in the middle of a busy road in the downtown of the city we were in. While people were laughing and rushing around to see the odd bird, my new friend had said something to suggest that he'd seen an ex-girlfriend among the crowd, and I drove him out of there. 

We found ourselves parked and standing outside the car just moments later and he discovered a hole in his light brown leather wallet - and announced he'd lost his driver's license. I asked if it had his cell phone number printed on it, and told him that since it did anyone who found it would call him. While he wanted to find it, he wasn't ambitious enough to want to go looking for it immediately, and he said he wanted to wait a day first. I politely told him we were going to look for it right away, and began our search.

Prior to seeing the bird, we were walking around downtown, and I was enjoying wearing a new black suit and derby hat, and was singing while I walked. I recall singing "Gimme Little Sign" by Brenton Wood, and enjoying it very much.

----------


## Clyde Machine

09.04.201071: 4.9.10; 10:41AM Part 2: Manager. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I recall a part of a dream where the guys from the band plus myself were all sitting at a lady's desk (I found out later her name was Trish), and we were discussing having a manager for the band. I wasn't understanding what the purpose of having a manager at this point would be, seeing as I'd taken my leave of the band. Regardless, she gave us a few options of people we could get, and we all decided Trish knew best what being a manager would entail. We left afterword, and I woke up sometime later.

----------


## Clyde Machine

10.04.201072: 4.10.10; 8:40AM At a Cafeteria, Without Menus. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was at a table, seated with a few friends and a whole lot of other people I didn't recognize that were all teenagers, and we were all getting given food. Or at least, we were _supposed_ to be. We all got little cards I understood to be menus, but me and the friend next to me didn't have one, and so we found ourselves seated with nothing to eat while everyone else had their food. The guys across from us were the intimidating and aggressive type, but I figured I'd just ask for their menus even though my friend didn't want to possibly provoke them. I asked for their menus boldly and got them, but we didn't get food before I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

11.04.201073: 4.11.10; 10:00AM Part 1: Detail Level: 100. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a brief dream in which I was playing Oblivion on a very high-end computer, and pushed the game's detail levels to the limits. I recall very little, but I know the menus looked every bit like those of Oblivion's, and the slider had a numeric value that I'd pushed from 90 to 100. I recall having a slight feeling as though the detail levels of life around me outside the game were also being modified as I pushed up the slider, but didn't check to confirm it.

----------


## Clyde Machine

11.04.201073: 4.11.10; 10:25AM Part 2: How Not To Conduct A Lucid. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was talking with a girl I knew from elementary school and was asking questions about her after she'd asked one or two of me. I'd left the table we were at and walked around a bit, finding myself in a room that resembled an apartment, and became lucid in the middle of my thoughts. Before moving on too much, I tried to strengthen the lucid, and after staring at a few objects was able to solidify the lucid dream.

I continued to walk through the room and found a computer monitor on a chair, a computer tower lying on its front side on a small coffee table at which the chairs were positioned, and a couple other computer parts lying about, and on the wall behind them were large blue curtains like you'd find over a theater stage. I started jumping around on the chairs, jumping toward the computer tower first in an effort to step on it, then jumped back to step on the monitor. I succeeded in stepping on the monitor (I believe I crushed it) and jumped up to grab onto the curtains. After I suspended myself in the air by holding onto the curtains, I thought about what I'd wanted to do while lucid, and thought of having a shared dream with B4k4. I imagined he would see a pretty hilarious scene if he showed up now and saw me hanging off the curtains like this.

I dropped down and jumped around the computer parts somemore, and I believe it was at this point I'd made the mistake of thinking about my physical body, and started to reconnect with the outside world, hearing my mom walking about outside my room and hearing the furnace fan going and warming the house. I kept my eyes closed hard, trying to maintain myself and not wake up too fully, in an effort to try re-entering the dream. However, this didn't work out, and I'd woke up, discovering that the reconnecting I'd just gone through was in fact a false awakening.

Better not do that again, I suppose!

----------


## Clyde Machine

12.04.201074: 4.12.10; 7:30AM Proper Treatment of Animals. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in a classroom with people I didn't recognize, though I knew a few people. We got talking about animals and their proper treatment, and a girl tried to tell us a story but broke down and couldn't finish it. A guy from the back of the class got up to leave, saying he was done with the class. I was hurt, because I didn't want him to give up on the class so easily, but he wasn't having any of it, and left quietly. The rest of the dream I connected with a guy who'd been sitting near the guy who'd left, making sure he was enjoying the class. I woke up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

13.04.201075: 4.13.10; 5:55AM Part 1: Math Problem. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a dream that I needed to figure out a mathematical problem for some purpose, and turned on my phone to do so. I was approached by someone, whom I explained the problem to, and I recall that I needed to divide 4096 with another number to get the answer I was after. I don't recall what it was for though.

----------


## Clyde Machine

13.04.201075: 4.13.10; 10:23AM Part 2: Fragment on WILDing. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I recall a fragment of a dream where I was dreaming about WILDing, and possibly talking to someone about it.

----------


## Clyde Machine

13.04.201075: 4.13.10; 10:55AM Part 3: Storm. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was standing next to my dad's truck and a white SUV somewhere I didn't recognize. I don't recall for what purpose I was there, but I was on the phone, and a storm rolled in. The clouds went dark and moved incredibly fast. They became so dark that for a moment everything was covered in a shadow like night, then it let up to being dark and stormy once more. When it had all gone black I exclaimed over the phone, and after it went back to being just dark I saw bright flashes of lightning, and tried to describe everything I was witnessing. I had looked inside the SUV for anything to take but it was too dark.

I found myself in a vehicle now trying to fly alongside the freeway, and was succeeding. I knew that I was trying to get lucid as well, but didn't become aware of the dreamstate. It transitioned once more, and I woke up afterward.

----------


## Clyde Machine

13.04.201075: 4.13.10; 12:37PM Part 4: Government Conspiracy. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a nightmare-like dream where my dad was being sought by the government, and knew that he had something to hide. He told Emily and I to get in the basement and hide his rifle collection, and when I looked down the hallway from my living room I saw a now-uncovered below-ground room I'd never seen before, full of opened rifle cases. I got to work hiding them, getting them covered and as close to the ground through all the extra clutter as I could.

I had a couple rifles yet to conceal when I heard someone walk through the front door. I went up to see who it was and hopefully deter them from seeing our underground activities. As I feared, it was a man from the government, very old and dressed like some kind of farmer. He identified himself and had a very cold sneer of contempt, like he was drawing sick pleasure from knowing something I didn't. After a minute he explained that my dad was tied to the bottom of a cage, and directed me toward the pond in our backyard. Indeed, the horrific sight before me was as he'd said it was: my dad was at the bottom of a cage suspended over the water, and inside the cage with him were two bull cows chasing each other about, a piece of meat hanging from a string above them. I knew that he wouldn't last in there, and I asked the jerk behind me what I had to do to get him out of there. He explained with a dark smile that my dad had an illegal tree on the property, and that I was to retrieve a gnarled branch from it to incriminate my dad.

I knew I was stuck: getting the branch meant handing my dad over to the authorities, but refusing to do so and killing the government man would mean they'd send out more to capture my dad and myself. I was fed up, and somehow wound up in my bathroom with the man. I had a rifle in my hands that I'd secured from the man (where he'd got it, I don't know), and I fired some shots into the wall to make his weapon useless. However, I saved a few bullets and decided that as long as I had a gun and he didn't, I should end him. I fired four bullets into his face at point-blank range and, to make sure he didn't miraculously survive, stood there with my gaze fixed upon the bloody mess that was his face, and watched him slowly drift into death.

The dream advanced and I was in the living room with Emily and my dad, who was safe and sound, though I knew he was on the run now. We spoke at length and I enjoyed our time together. After we talked I walked out of the room, knowing that he didn't know about the man I'd killed, who now lay under a mound of towels that soaked up his blood, out of sight of my dad. I walked to my room, still content, and received a phone call. The voice at the other end identified themselves as the man who'd identified himself earlier, and it was clear that they'd sent a decoy in the event I chose to kill him. I smirked, finding it funny that they wanted to make sure I didn't get a leg up on them no matter what, and woke up thereafter. Needless to say, I was pleased to hear my dad when I got up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

14.04.201076: 4.14.10; 7:00AM Talking With Sisters. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was talking to Emily about how she had learned how to defend herself from bullies at school. She told me a funny story about how a bully had struck her, and when she struck back, the other girl complained that they might get caught if she fought back. I talked with another of my sisters, who was having trouble dealing with something, though I woke up before finding out what it was.

----------


## Clyde Machine

15.04.201077: 4.15.10; 8:19AM How Not To Conduct A Lucid Redux. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was at a house I didn't recognize and was hanging out with a girl I knew. She was sitting on a couch and I was sitting on the floor and leaning against her, while we ate apple-flavoured licorice. I knew that it wasn't right for me to be so close to her since I had a girl in my life, and turned to her to explain that. She very clearly understood, but didn't make any motions to change what was going on. I looked up above us to the second level of the house and saw Julia standing there looking at us, then walking off with a look of disgusted shock. 

I maintained a dark look, since I didn't want either Julia nor myself to go through this. I got up and did a parkour vault over the wall separating me from the second level, and almost fell when I landed, having got my legs barely over the wall. I walked up to Julia, standing in what appeared to be my mom's kitchen, and thought, "Well, this is now a lucid," and went lucid. The first thing I thought of was what I wanted to do with this lucid, but knew I had to take care of the matter at hand first. Julia had a look of unhappiness, and I was determined to correct that. I looked back to where the girl was, and saw a wall in front of me, so I couldn't do anything to make her disappear. I turned back to Julia and, as in a previous lucid, wondered if I could feel my physical sleeping body. The moment I thought about it, I felt my hands, arms, and my closed eyes, and slipped out of the dream. I considered a DEILD, but chose to log the dream instead.

----------


## Clyde Machine

16.04.201078: 4.16.10; 6:36AM Part 1: Parkour: City and Woods. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was doing parkour with a friend and some people I didn't recognize. It was very dark out, and we started running around, just keeping in motion. At first we were in my home town, then we were in the woods. I don't recall anything else.

----------


## Clyde Machine

16.04.201078: 4.16.10; 7:00AM Part 2: Portal-like Lasers. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had an interesting dream where I wasn't sure if I was in a game or just in some battle, but I was dodging lasers like those seen in Portal's later levels and was destroying the machines that had these motion-sensing lasers. I don't recall anything else.

----------


## Clyde Machine

16.04.201078: 4.16.10; 7:46AM Part 3: The First Lucid Where I'm Truly Living Inside It. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I have a dream that I pull up to a laundromat just as another car does, the people within it pulling out guns and preparing for a robbery. I have a gun in my hands but hide it and get my head down to avoid getting shot as I see glass shattering and hear bullets firing within the building. I'm on the phone with Julia and tell her where I'm at and what's going on.

Somehow I wind up inside the laundromat, and am coming out of the dream. I force myself to stay focused, and start to really put attention to the ceiling and the many lights hanging down from it. I comment on how nice the lights look from where I'm at (those that were on, anyway - most were off except for many of those near the back of the laundromat) and the dream gets very vivid.

I become lucid and as I do, I consciously want it to really feel like reality - and so it happens. I lift my arms from my sides slowly as if breaking out of sleep paralysis/REM atonia, and feel an amazing feeling of freedom in this lucid that I can honestly say I've never felt before! I wondered if I was moving in real life, but let go of that thought quickly to focus on the dream.

I look and walk around admiring how real everything is (the robbery still in progress, of course). I crawl under a chair for the heck of it, to enjoy this amazingly real environment I'm in, coming out the other side and finding myself standing behind one of the would-be robbers. After coming out from under the chair I shout, "RAA!" as I see my own face in third person, and found that to be pretty cool, with everything being so incredibly real. I approach the robber who hasn't noticed me yet, and make a finger-gun with my hand at him, saying "Bang!" a couple times with no results. I take the gun from his hand and put it to his head, shooting twice. (No wounds, no blood, no mess, just death.)

I walk away from him and want to do the advanced task - stand on my head, for real. As others have done on DV, I slowly pinch my neck on both sides and lift my head off my shoulders. At first my vision kinda follows my head, looking at the back of it after it leaves my shoulders, but then returns to its original position while I put my head on the ground in front of me and hop on my own head with both feet. I wake up right after.

Wonder what my dreamworld kill count is right now?

----------


## Clyde Machine

17.04.201079: 4.17.10; 8:35AM Julia In A Black Dress. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dream I'm walking through a store when I become lucid. I had been looking for people in the store while non-lucid, so I take the opportunity to find Julia. I will her to be nearby and find her standing in a black dress off to my left. I approach her and willfully expect her to look like her real self, and she becomes as lovely as she is in real life. We wind up in a tent somewhere outdoors and spend some time together. Someone sitting outside the tent is peering in, so I close the tent flap and consider willing them to die, but didn't bother as that person didn't remain in the dream after I closed the flap. (I'm not sure if I retained lucidity or not after we'd spent some time in the tent together - is it possible to slip in and out of lucidity after becoming lucid?)The dream slightly transitions and I'm somewhere outdoors in the game Oblivion, nearby a tall ruins, and am aware that I'm now a Poke'mon of some sort. I rush along a path leading up to the ruins, where I believed our tent was earlier in the dream, and discovered a couple knights/adventurers there, with silver armour, whom I immediately attacked with ice spells. 

Wonder what Poke'mon I was? I sure was moving fast!

----------


## Clyde Machine

18.04.201080: 4.18.10; 7:51AM Part 1: Yeah, I Straightened Him Out. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm in some Western setting and am with some friends in a silver-coloured car. (Yes, out of place.) The driver races us to some train tracks where we are all ejected from the car somehow, leaving me the only one left near the car. Everyone else is now nowhere to be found, but I choose not to go looking for them. After watching some old trains go by, I see some bandits hanging around up the tracks a ways. I get back in the car, now in the driver's seat, and race off back the way we came before they got near me, since I know they're going to want something from me if they catch up to me.

Getting back to a place I don't recognize but understand to be a Western town, I wind up knocking a guy out in a fight after accusing me of stealing cattle. Yeah, I straightened him out.

----------


## Clyde Machine

18.04.201080: 4.18.10; 10:37AM Part 2: Planeride. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am riding in the cockpit of a plane with the pilot, knowing that we're heading in a westward direction with the intent to take me to see Julia. He does various things to change the view of the world through the windshield which makes everything appear upside down, to which I incorrectly exclaim, "We're flying upside down!" To correct me, the pilot changes the view to different perspectives without shifting the actual plane, which shows me that he didn't flip us over to change the view that way.

We land and I find myself in an odd area of an airport where there is someone's desk and what appear to be separators on the walls, like you might see where there are phones mounted to terminal walls. I go lucid and look around the area, going into one of these spaces between the separators, but go non-lucid again shortly thereafter before waking. After this dream I went into another dream, which would explain my reduced recall regarding the lucid part. I know I looked around the area a bit, but I didn't actually take the opportunity to take control of anything like I usually do. Next lucid I get I'll try making it really real like that one I had not too long ago.

----------


## Clyde Machine

21.04.201081: 4.21.10; 4:20AM Portal Pirate. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I attempted to illegally download Portal, but all the copies I found had been blocked for being pirate copies.

Earlier in the night, I was with dad in the truck and we were being chased by someone in a dark green Jeep. We kept finding them ahead of us on the road, trying to collide with us head-on, but we avoided them tactfully.

----------


## Clyde Machine

27.04.201082: 4.27.10; 7:00AM The Past Should Stay Dead. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am dreaming and have trouble talking, so I try to belt out the opening lines of "The Past Should Stay Dead" by Emarosa, and wake up shortly thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

30.04.201083: 4.30.10; 6:30AM Inside Oblivion: Ancient Cabin. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am inside a game much like Oblivion. I've come across an ancient cabin in the woods where I discover someone and several large ieces of equipment - a giant wooden battle axe and giant wooden shield. I attempt to take the shield which makes a massive cupboard begin to fall. The other figure in the cabin says that if I'm to work with them I must be of some benefit to them, meaning I need to stop destroying their cabin. I wake up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

01.05.201084: 5.1.10; 10:45AM Matt Tuck's Credit Card. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am hanging out with Matt Tuck from Bullet For My Valentine. He's working on what appears to be homework, and sets his credit card down on the table while he works. I clearly see the numbers and consider taking them down, but I decide against it, not wanting to be malicious toward him. He asks me to help him with a worksheet of finding parallelograms, and I wake up thereafter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

02.05.201085: 5.2.10; 10:25AM Part 1: Beaten with a Flamethrower! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm inside a game like Socom 3, my adversaries being humans and some interesting blue and black armoured monsters. I have difficulty killing the humans because no matter how many rounds I pump into their heads, they don't die. I pull out a flamethrower-like weapon and burn some monsters to death, then flip the gun around and begin beating another monster to the ground, stepping on his tail to prevent him from escaping or moving.

----------


## Clyde Machine

02.05.201085: 5.2.10; 12:05PM Part 2: Mental Institution in the Old West. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm out at a Burger King with a friend who works at McDonald's, so we decide to make a scene and run off. 

I wind up back at my mom's house and see Sarah leaving, and I start looking around the house and leaving some items in hidden places that I'd removed from the premises earlier. 

The dream transitions again and I'm in what appears to be a mental institution combined with a hospital, and I'm talking with a woman who is very thankful for my kindness and for talking with her. I walk down the long room and through the doorway when I hear her ask, "Who are you?" I turn back and after a moment's thought, reply, "I'm just trying to help everyone."

In the next room I discover, and one of the mentally unstable patients is out in the street below (this dream takes place on the second floor, and the town is looking every bit like an old Western town, by the way) with a shield and sword, and apparently requested a fight with me. Others in the room aim their rifles toward the window to shoot down at him, but I tell them to lower their weapons, that I'd fight him myself. I wake up before the fight starts.

----------


## Clyde Machine

04.05.201086: 5.4.10; 9:56AM Part 1: A Skylit Drive T-shirts. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am inside my local Hot Topic and there are tons of A Skylit Drive shirts in stock. I search for one that I like, but all of them have designs that don't interest me, and are all purple on black. I pick out one that's mostly black, but I don't get a chance to see the design before I wake up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

04.05.201086: 5.4.10; 9:56AM Part 2: Outta My Vehicle! (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am in a red SUV that doesn't belong to me, and a bald young man gets into the back seat, requesting I drive him to his home. He's clearly a leech, looking to bum rides off people, so I politely try to get him to leave. After trying to reason with him, I lose my cool and turn around in my seat, shouting "You have 10 seconds to get out." He continues to talk and stall. I say "5 seconds!" He threatens to call his posse and pulls out his phone to call them.

I figure this is my chance - I wrestle his phone away from him and hold it out my window, threatening to throw it and start driving off. He leans against the window behind mine, where he is sitting, and tries to reach for it. I hit the button to roll down his window and he tumbles out. Rolling up all my windows and locking the doors, I drive off.

However, the window on my passenger side wasn't all the way rolled up, allowing him to latch on and try to pull himself inside the vehicle again. I grabbed him by the neck and forced him (very roughly) back out, watching him take a seriously painful-looking roll down the tall hill from the road I was on, heading straight into a park bench while clenching his throat and fighting for breath.

I turn my focus back to the road, celebrating by spouting profanities and laughing my rear end off from what I did to that guy. I see ahead of me some familiar signs and realize I'm in Las Vegas, which I had mentioned in an earlier dream (one I haven't logged from this night). I'm still excited and laughing about recent events and start shouting that I'm in Vegas. I realize I'm in a dream, and start shouting, "This is a lucid dream!" I keep driving, and driving well I might add, while I try to remember the tasks of the month. I remember to give someone a flower, and look around for someone to give it to.

Slowly but surely, people appear on sidewalks and benches, including an old lady in a light blue sweatshirt who's out for a walk. I figure she's a nice enough person to deliver a flower to, and I park the vehicle to hop out and hand her a flower. While I'm trying to summon a flower in my hand, the dream goes fuzzy and I slip into a false awakening in which I'm trying to DEILD, and find myself explaining it to someone who'd asked me what I was doing. I woke up thereafter from an external sound.

----------


## YYNYM

Your DG is as good as ever!
Also, you have a pet cow?

----------


## Clyde Machine

DG? I believe you mean DJ - I've never met a DG! XD

And yes, I have a steer that I've been raising for about a year, named Ruffian. He's light brown/tan with a white face and white on his underside. He's really rambunctious , but he's pretty cute in a cow kind of way. We used to raise cows on the farm, but sold them all last year except for him, 'cause he was too small. Now he's just kind of our pet.  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

DG? I believe you mean DJ - I've never met a DG! XD

And yes, I have a steer that I've been raising for about a year, named Ruffian. He's light brown/tan with a white face and white on his underside. He's really rambunctious , but he's pretty cute in a cow kind of way. We used to raise cows on the farm, but sold them all last year except for him, 'cause he was too small. Now he's just kind of our pet.  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

05.05.201087: 5.5.10; 9:15AM Part 1: Steve Vai Guitar. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I order a Steve Vai guitar online, and it shows up in my hands shortly thereafter. I begin to play it fingerpicked, and I switch around some settings (either on a pedla, on an effects processor, or on the guitar itself - I don't recall) to get different tones he uses. However, none of them sounded quite like Steve.

----------


## Clyde Machine

05.05.201087: 5.5.10; 9:45AM Part 2: Looking For Emily. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am driving around in a truck looking for Emily, with the understanding that we're playing some game or are in some competition.

----------


## Clyde Machine

06.05.201088: 5.6.10; 9:15AM Birthday Party and Antique Dresses for Julia. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm at ma's house, during a birthday party for Julia. Sarah and some of her friends are there and start watching a movie on a massive TV, and I watch a little of it. 

Later, I'm buying antique dresses for Julia.

----------


## Clyde Machine

07.05.201089: 5.7.10; 12:22AM With Julia at the Carnival. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm jumping around on vehicles in a parking lot, setting off some alarms on my way to getting a ride in someone's truck. I manage to get inside a truck and the dream transitions.

I'm at a carnival with Julia. I run into the guys from the band and we have a lengthy argument, which is so long we wind up walking around while continuing it. Eventually I lose track of them and am talking to myself. I head back to where I'd left Julia, to find there are two very long lines at a particular attraction in which she's working. I get to the front after waiting in line a few moments, and she talks to me about going to Disney World, while I look over her emerald-coloured makeup and dress, seeing she's wearing a generous amount of jewelry.

Later, we're sitting in a store talking with one another.

----------


## Clyde Machine

07.05.201089: 5.7.10; 12:22AM With Julia at the Carnival. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm jumping around on vehicles in a parking lot, setting off some alarms on my way to getting a ride in someone's truck. I manage to get inside a truck and the dream transitions.

I'm at a carnival with Julia. I run into the guys from the band and we have a lengthy argument, which is so long we wind up walking around while continuing it. Eventually I lose track of them and am talking to myself. I head back to where I'd left Julia, to find there are two very long lines at a particular attraction in which she's working. I get to the front after waiting in line a few moments, and she talks to me about going to Disney World, while I look over her emerald-coloured makeup and dress, seeing she's wearing a generous amount of jewelry.

Later, we're sitting in a store talking with one another.

----------


## Clyde Machine

08.05.201090: 5.8.10; 10:28AM Inside a Game: Leaving the Arabic City. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm inside a game that allows me not only to use various weapons but allows me to move as if in real life, which I utilize very much in the way of climbing vines and ropes and walls to go different places. I run into very interesting characters and even find myself fighting someone and trying to use martial arts techniques to beat them. 

Afterward, I find myself in an Arabic city within the game, with a man who resembles Gaston from Beauty and the Beast, and I prepare to leave. He protests and won't go with me for some reason. I tell him plainly that I'm going, and I climb the vines that have grown on a massive wall, one that separates the city from the outside lands, and I head out. I find myself in the woods, and come upon a small house/inn with many people inside it, despite its relatively tiny size. They are very hospitable and welcoming. I make myself at home and talk with them while wondering if the Gaston-lookalike is following me.

----------


## Clyde Machine

11.05.201091: 5.11.10; 9:30AM Part 1: Zippos at the Gas Station. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am riding in the van with my mom and Sarah, and we stop at a gas pump at a local gas station. I go inside with a can of grape-flavoured soda and wonder if they'll give me any trouble over it, like if they thought I'd stolen it. I go inside to where they have lighters and Sarah walks in. The clerk mentions that she looks like an Erin, to which I agree and tell her that Erin is a pretty name. I turn my attention to the Zippo lighters and grab for one to do a trick, but find that it's one of the larger kind, and I look around at the rest of the selection instead of showing off.

----------


## Clyde Machine

11.05.201091: 5.11.10; 12:30PM Part 2: Sandwiches. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I recall dreaming that I had some bread and sandwiches stashed away in various compartments of my computer desk. I tried to remove them before anyone saw them.

----------


## Clyde Machine

12.05.201092: 5.12.10; 10:10AM Terrible Driving, A Conversation Indicator, and A Walt Disney Painting. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am leaving a school-like facility and head for a white truck which I believe to be my own. I climb up in and drop off my messenger bag next to me, and discover that Emily is getting in on the passenger side. I begin pulling out of the parking lot and Emily asks me if she can share in the Cheez-It crackers I have in the bag. At first I protest, saying, "Jesus, I got those for me, why didn't you get your own?" but driving down the busy road proves to be dangerous with my bag distractingly close to me, and I have her take it and the Cheez-Its with it. 

I'm driving terribly, stopping late on turns and getting in other drivers' way, and I begin to see more and more police vehicles with lights flashing. They pay no mind to me and my hazardous driving, luckily, and I wind up parked and out of the vehicle.

I'm rummaging through my bag when, in my peripheral vision, I see a younger girl approaching me. When she walks up to me, she shows me that she has various merchandise items, branded with the name of a site I run (in the dream, of course). I find this to be pleasant, and we begin talking, but some older girls appear around us and are talking with/to us. One of them has a dial on her shirt near her left shoulder with a number on it that's always changing. I talk with them and say something that makes the number on the dial go to 0, and the girls all cease talking. This gives me an opportunity to take the younger girl away from there and escape these other girls, who stood in a kind of paralyzed state. I explained to the girl with me that the dial we saw was an indicator of conversation strength, and if it hit 0 the conversation would be over, which allowed us to leave before another one could start.

We head toward and walk together through a kind of greenhouse. After we explore it a bit, the girl begins painting a Walt Disney painting on a projector screen. She explains some techniques she's using, and I watch as she paints in yellow, "Walt Disney" at the very top of the screen.

----------


## Clyde Machine

13.05.201093: 5.13.10; 12:32PM Part 1: Anti-Infection Pill Mix-up. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a dream where I was in a room with many other people, everyone making their way out of it by passing a table with pills on it. As I learned, there was an infection going around, and there were two kinds of pills to fight against it: one to take if you were already infected, and one for those who hadn't been infected. I got to the table last, and I took a pill, putting it in my mouth and opening the capsule with my tongue. 

I look again at the pills and realize they're of two different colours, red and blue, to distinguish between their purposes. When I'd taken one, they were all blue, and I didn't bother to check and see if that was the one I'd needed because they all looked the same. Since I hadn't been infected, however, it was the red pill that I'd needed. I wasn't sure if I should take the red pill after I'd already taken one I didn't need, in case they'd have a bad reaction together.

----------


## Clyde Machine

13.05.201093: 5.13.10; 12:32PM Part 2: Virtual Reality Mall with Julia. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am at my ma's house outside in nice sunny weather, with Julia and a bunch of people I don't recognize. I'm laying against Julia while we lay in the grass together. After talking with each other for a bit, we are in a car, Julia driving, heading out onto the road and going into town. We take several unfamiliar turns and wind up inside a very cluttered kind of mall, which I understand to be in virtual reality. When we get inside, everyone orders food and I start looking through a booklet of various symbols, singing songs out loud while I do so.

----------


## Clyde Machine

14.05.201094: 5.14.10; 9:15AM Part 1: Flying Consciously. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I become lucid in a dream and am flying through space, past beautiful magenta and indigo nebulae, each surrounded by floating, glowing words. I go in for a landing, and come out of the dream.

----------


## Clyde Machine

14.05.201094: 5.14.10; 9:15AM Part 2: Flying Consciously Again. (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I go back to sleep from the previous lucid and I find myself in the same place through using the DEILD method. I'm in a dark area of space that seems to have a black floor/ground and a charcoal-coloured ceiling with a texture like the surface of the moon. I start walking and jump up, consciously trying to fly. I start a slow descent when I hit the peak of my hop, and don't get results by flapping my wings, so I shoot my arms straight up above me, making me soar straight for the ceiling. I plant my hands on the ceiling firmly, observing the clearly crater-covered surface, and push off to fly around somemore through space.

----------


## Clyde Machine

14.05.201094: 5.14.10; 9:15AM Part 3: Black and Tan Puppy. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I find tons of puppies out on some of our farm implements. One in particular really likes me, the rest running off to hide. He's a black and tan puppy with a beagle's face and long floppy ears.

----------


## Clyde Machine

14.05.201094: 5.14.10; 9:15AM Part 4: Alerion. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am in a dark classroom, filled with students, and instead of doing work we're talking about techno music. "Alerion" by Asking Alexandria begins playing and some of us start singing/screaming along with it, myself at the forefront. I get comfortable sitting sideways in my desk and continue to listen to the music being played for us after Alerion ends.

----------


## Clyde Machine

14.05.201094: 5.14.10; 9:15AM Part 5: Touching Music Video. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am watching a music video that fills me entire field of vision. The music is clear in my head, and the video and song are of a sad subject: a bandmate who died in a car crash. The video features a light blue car in which he was sitting in the backseat, the song saying that one of their most loved memories of him being the first day they went to the studio. The video shows him in a hospital bed, and after several changes to the scene involving the room and the people in it, the camera heads out the door and back to the road, the song ending.

The song had a very current-Hawthorne Heights sound to the music and vocals. It was _VERY_ touching.

----------


## Clyde Machine

15.05.201095: 5.15.10; 11:41AM Part 1: A Warrant For Her Arrest + A Morbid Experience with Harry And Hermione. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Julia and I are preparing to arrest and man and woman for some abduction-related crime. They both had an abnormal fascination with their victims' feet, and kept them locked away after abducting them for that reason. I stall the man and woman while Julia goes to secure a warrant for the woman's arrest, but after she leaves and is gone a while, Julia seems to have disappeared, and I go searching for her, as I can't arrest them without a warrant.

I wind up in my house and remember that I can use my cell phone to call her and find out where she is. I find my phone charging on the floor of my hallway. I unplug it and take it to my desk, sitting down, and discover that I have 40 new messages, none apparently from Julia. From what I could tell, most of them were screenshots of a game from a contact by the name Uchimaru. 

Watching these screenshots for a bit, the dream transitions inside them, taking me into a Harry Potter video game, where Harry is to steal a dragon's egg. Harry and Hermione are both there, and their characters keep dying from either jumping off the tiny cliff they're on within this giant cave, or from somehow falling from great heights onto that very cliff.

----------


## Clyde Machine

15.05.201095: 5.15.10; 11:41AM Part 2: Attempt to Jump Off a Skyscraper. (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I come out of the previous dream and visualize another scene, going into a lucid where I'm next to a road that cuts through a dead corn field in the mid-afternoon. There's a girl there I recognize who is trying to DEILD as well, so someone (it could have been me who told her, but I don't recall) explains to close her eyes, visualize a scene, and walk around to get lucid. I take this advice myself and walk down a path adjacent to the road, which convinces me that I'm lucid. 

I turn around and I think of putting myself on a skyscraper to jump off it. I use the previously mentioned method to put myself on top of one, but I find myself still in a field after I walk around a bit. I visualize the skyscraper again, complete with an aerial view of a skyscraper with a  beautiful sprawling metropolis surrounding it, and wake up from the dream.

----------


## Clyde Machine

15.05.201095: 5.15.10; 11:41AM Part 3: Over the Edge of a Skyscraper. (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Dissatisfied that I'd only had one lucid this morning, I continued my DEILD attempts, all trying to place me on a skyscraper - a simple white/grey square building top with blue sky all around. Several attempts saw me get too excited for the experience of falling from a skyscraper, and I would stay awake with my eyes closed. However, I succeeded in one attempt and got into a lucid, walking atop the skyscraper I'd envisioned. I walked right up to the edge and peered down, not seeing that sprawling metropolis at the bottom I'd hoped for, but chose to hop down anyway. My body felt that convincing, exciting, very real lurch as I slipped into the air, over the edge, and started falling down the side of the skyscraper. The excitement from that lurching feeling of falling brought me out of the dream. 

Further attempts at DEILDs brought me no closer to more lucids than a few hallucinogenic visuals.

----------


## J.D.

> My body felt that convincing, exciting, very real lurch as I slipped into the air, over the edge, and started falling down the side of the skyscraper.



I love that.  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Glad you liked it!  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

16.05.201096: 5.16.10; 9:43AM Suburban Garden. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm at my picnic table with both my sisters when we see a basketball team walking by, the players on each others' shoulders in three-person stacks. My dad waves us over to follow them and to watch them play a game, so I run over toward them.

The dream transitions slightly, changing the environment to a suburban scene with a great deal of plant life and shrubbery, lit up by the bright morning sun. On my way following the basketball team, I dodge into a small concrete garden/park to sit and think, knowing that I'd wanted to get lucid (but not yet aware I'm dreaming). When I sit down, I close my eyes and realize I'm lucid, feeling the great warmth of the sunlight on my face.

Some people walk by me and I get taken back into the dream's plot when I run into a man from the group and start a gunfight with him. He falls against a small iron picket-style fence, where he dies, dropping the gun and saber he carried.

----------


## Clyde Machine

17.05.201097: 5.17.10; 7:39AM Viola Reclaimed. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm arguing with a man who has my viola, and I devise a way to get it back from him. I look at the way he's holding it, which appears to be like a baseball bat or like another hand-held weapon. I start to shout at him, saying that something's wrong with the instrument's tuning pegs, using a few profanities to startle him. I take the instrument from his hand, to which he offers no resistance, and I continue to freak out, accusing him of causing damage to the instrument.

----------


## Clyde Machine

18.05.201098: 5.18.10; 8:21AM Part 1: Without a Trace. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was hanging out with a few girls I recognized, one of which being an ex-girlfriend of mine. We walked through a parking lot toward a movie theater, and she passed out cold on the pavement, in the line of on-coming cars. One of the other girls stopped the cars while I picked up my ex. We rushed to the theater and everyone but me and my ex, still passed out, had disappeared. I asked an attendant for assistance, but she said I should go next door for a phone and to get to the hospital.

A little traveling around outside, still carrying my ex, told me the entire area was desolate, and after exploring a few alleys and coming out of one at the side of a freeway, I realized I should use my cell phone to call an ambulance.

I debated if I should call an ambulance or try to find a hospital, as it would take time for them to arrive at my location and I didn't know any nearby addresses to give them a reference point to find me. Julia called while I was thinking, so I explained to her what was going on. By the time I got off the phone, which wasn't more than a minute's time, my ex was missing, without a trace.

Later in the dream, I heard a radio station saying she was arrested for a traffic-related offense, which I suspected had to do with passing out in front of those cars back in the parking lot.

At one point earlier in the dream, I had passed by a pawn shop with the group of girls plus my ex, and saw some dark-cyan/teal shirts on display that I knew were clothes Julia had left behind/sold some while ago, and it made me miss her to see them.

----------


## Clyde Machine

18.05.201098: 5.18.10; 8:21AM Part 2: Magic Stove. (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I began waking from the previous dream and remembered wanting to go lucid. I did a DEILD after adjusting my legs quick and visualized, putting myself behind what appeared to be my stove. I wanted an M4 assault rifle to appear behind it - but no luck. Then I figured it was because I had clear view of where it would be, so the solution was to expect it to appear within the stove itself, somewhere in the back of the appliance. I reached into a slot in the back and pulled it out successfully, and woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

18.05.201098: 5.18.10; 10:30AM Part 3: Steve Vai Shows His Prowess. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A short dream in which I watched Steve Vai playing his guitar in my music room, showing that he could play two different lines of music at once: he did left-hand pull-offs on the high-e string while wildly tremolo picking the open low-E string.

----------


## Clyde Machine

18.05.201098: 5.18.10; 10:30AM Part 4: Julia's Letter + Out to Dinner with my Dad. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed of getting an especially lengthy letter from Julia while in a kind of classroom setting, but wasn't able to read it there. 

The dream transitioned and I was helping two girls open their van door - come to find out, the lock/unlock switch was partially locked, which was the cause of their problems.

The dream transitioned again and I was out to dinner with my dad, and saw my high school history teacher Mr. Shahin there.

----------


## Clyde Machine

18.05.201098: 5.18.10; 10:30AM Part 5: Dating Assistant Clyde Machine! (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Coming out of a dream, I visualized a new one and found myself in a field of red and yellow flowers. I wanted to do the task of the month, but I wanted it to be more interesting than merely handing a flower to someone, so I put a couple in the field in front of me. Unaware of my presence, they faced away from me and were naked, appearing almost as cartoon characters, sitting next to one another, unmoving. 

I pulled up a yellow flower and tapped the young lady on her shoulder, holding up the flower where she could see it. She turned her head, enough to see the flower but not enough for me to see details of her face, and waited a few moments before her hand shot up and plucked the flower from my hand. I watched and waited, expecting her to give the flower to the young man next to her, but the dream faded out before I saw anything further.

----------


## Clyde Machine

18.05.201098: 5.18.10; 12:15PM Part 6: Clyde's Art on Public Display. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was outside the local mall with my little sister Emily when she handed a piece of folded paper I'd sworn I'd seen before in a dream. I tried to chase her down to tell her so, but found a couple of men arguing, which I figured was a welcome opportunity to intervene and put an end to the argument. I found a giant coloured drawing of a flying bird hanging from the side of a building, and when I approached it I identified it as one of my own works.

----------


## Clyde Machine

18.05.201098: 5.18.10; 12:15PM Part 7: Fun with Revolvers, Computer Incompetency, and a Shared Dream Attempt. Sorta. (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Coming out of a dream once more, I went back into one, visualizing myself sitting up in my bed with my laptop. I typed "dial.org", trying to get to a site I used to use every now and then some years ago (I believe "failblog.net" is what I meant), but I couldn't type it correctly no matter how many times I tried. When I gave it one last try and found my computer saying "Porn" in my URL bar, I gave up trying to type it. 

I realized I only had one eye open, so I opened the other and found everything to be very clear around me, very satisfying. I was enjoying the lucid, so I kept a very serious face to avoid coming out of it prematurely. Done with my computer, I reached under my pillow, looking for a pistol. Of course, I pulled out a beautiful, big black revolver and aimed it first at my computer screen, then out my window, figuring even in a dream I shouldn't shoot my only computer.

I cocked and fired it - but it sounded like a .22 rifle. (As in, not a very strong gunshot sound.) I cocked it and expected it to sound like a heavy gun when I fired it this time - it made a satisfying, loud boom like it should have. I went for a shot once more, this time expecting it to sound like a cannon - but this time, it sounded like the last shot I'd made, which, while satisfying, wasn't as incredibly loud as I'd hoped to hear.

I cocked the gun harder and pulled the trigger harder, still firing out my window into the bleak overcast sky, and found that I could fire multiple rounds with one pull if I pulled the trigger proportionately harder, much like an assault rifle. I did this several times, making the bullet chamber spin like a high-speed carousel, for several minutes, then I put the gun down to consider other things I could do while lucid. 

I knew this was going to be a longer lucid than other recent dreams, so I was determined to make it good. At this point I thought about all my goals that I'd considered before going to bed that night, and sat there on my bed, fully lucid, thinking and taking my time. I wanted to try to contact Julia, so I screamed her name loud. It was so loud I could've sworn I'd heard myself shout it in the real world. I put my hand on my head and felt my hair was really soft while I thought about it - I realized I couldn't have a shared dream with her because she wasn't asleep this time of day.

While I thought, I closed my eyes in the dreamworld, and felt the lucid fading. I tried to open my eyes, expecting a false awakening to occur, but I woke up for real.

Interesting thought: While lucid and trying to open my eyes, I felt like my lucid eyes were behind my physical eyes, and when I tried to open the lucid ones, they started to open one of my physical ones, which made me come awake, but only after I woke up did I feel like I was fully back in my own body and was seeing the proper perspective from my physical eyes.

----------


## MrDreamsX

> I was outside the local mall with my little sister Emily when she handed a piece of folded paper I'd sworn I'd seen before in a dream.



I am interested to know _anything_ else you remember about that folded piece of paper. I have actually been carrying one in my pocket since 5/18/10 - for the purpose of dream induction.





> When I gave it one last try and found my computer saying "Porn" in my URL bar, I gave up trying to type it.



*LMAO!* - This LD is a _fantastic_ framework for experimentation. Being able to play with technology, play with your eyes, and even wake yourself up is all very awesome. Makes me want to suggest a lucid task for next time Clyde...

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I am interested to know _anything_ else you remember about that folded piece of paper. I have actually been carrying one in my pocket since 5/18/10 - for the purpose of dream induction.



It was plain white (appearing to have no lines), appeared to have torn edges (like it wasn't cut from a larger piece, it was torn from one), was folded like a hot dog (3"-5" long), and had a short stub of Scotch tape on it, as if it was meant to be taped closed after being folded like a hot dog, but the tape wasn't stuck to the other side of the paper - it was just sticking up, like it was taped to something else instead of being taped closed.





> *LMAO!* - This LD is a _fantastic_ framework for experimentation. Being able to play with technology, play with your eyes, and even wake yourself up is all very awesome. Makes me want to suggest a lucid task for next time Clyde...



XD It felt somewhat like I was experimenting with it, though I don't usually conduct my lucids as experiments - at least, not as often as I probably ought to. What's your idea for a lucid task? I'm assuming you're talking about the task of the year/month?

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I am interested to know _anything_ else you remember about that folded piece of paper. I have actually been carrying one in my pocket since 5/18/10 - for the purpose of dream induction.



It was plain white (appearing to have no lines), appeared to have torn edges (like it wasn't cut from a larger piece, it was torn from one), was folded like a hot dog (3"-5" long), and had a short stub of Scotch tape on it, as if it was meant to be taped closed after being folded like a hot dog, but the tape wasn't stuck to the other side of the paper - it was just sticking up, like it was taped to something else instead of being taped closed.





> *LMAO!* - This LD is a _fantastic_ framework for experimentation. Being able to play with technology, play with your eyes, and even wake yourself up is all very awesome. Makes me want to suggest a lucid task for next time Clyde...



XD It felt somewhat like I was experimenting with it, though I don't usually conduct my lucids as experiments - at least, not as often as I probably ought to. What's your idea for a lucid task? I'm assuming you're talking about the task of the year/month?

----------


## Clyde Machine

20.05.201099: 5.20.10; 8:55AM Racing Older Cars + Arcade Game. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed that I was in a really nice car of an older model, and was racing it down an incredibly packed and busy street in a city I didn't recognize. I saw other hot cars racing alongside me, so I kept up with them to see who was driving them - but never got to see their faces.

The dream transitioned and I was at Paul's house, his mom setting up an old arcade game cabinet called "DJ Pookster," which I found to be very funny. Julia was there with me, and we all talked and reconnected.

----------


## Clyde Machine

21.05.2010100: 5.21.10; 8:55AM Part 1: Running Down Bleachers + 6twitter Virus. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I'd left my Sociology class early, and as a result had failed it. (It's an online course so I don't know how I could've left it, but I somehow managed to do so.) When I found I'd failed the class, I found myself in my high school gym, running down the bleachers. The bleachers were far too steep for me to be running down, and I wound up jumping off of them due to my momentum, about 10 feet from the floor. I braced for impact, and doing so made me gradually lucid. This immediately slowed my descent. The dream transitioned and I found my computer to have a virus. I found two files named "twitter" and "6twitter" that were irremovable, placed by the virus.

----------


## Clyde Machine

21.05.2010100: 5.21.10; 11:18AM Part 2: Gold Dust. (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a DEILD where I was on my computer on my bed, and was intently watching gold-coloured dust of some magical origin swirling around my laptop screen. I was concerned about not being completely "in" the dream, even though I was indeed lucid, which led me to choose not to attempt the Task of the Year like I'd wanted to. Thus, my time in the dream was spent doing nothing more than watching that gold dust floating about before the dream faded.

----------


## Clyde Machine

23.05.2010101: 5.23.10; 11:00AM Announcement of Donation. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was driving dad's truck out on some backroads at night, and after driving along the same road for a very long while, I turned left at an intersection in the hopes of finding something interesting. I wound up at a kind of church, way out in the middle of nowhere. I parked and got out, finding a lot of people standing around, waiting for a man in the distance to announce something from the podium he was standing behind. While the kids (and a few adults) talked and made a lot of noise, I watched the man and waited for him to speak, knowing he was going to announce that I'd made a massive donation toward whatever cause they stood for. When he began speaking, everyone continued to talk, and continued to do so until he was finished.

I figured that they'd heard the announcement through their uninterrupted conversations, so I advised one of them to get some rest, as they had school the next day, and it was around 4AM when the announcer had finished.

----------


## Clyde Machine

24.05.2010102: 5.24.10; 9:00AM Meeting @danzr4ever. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I met @danzr4ever in real life, and was talking with her about writing, telling her I rarely if ever have multiple drafts before I get to the finished piece. She wore a yellow dress and looked much like Penelope Garcia from the show Criminal Minds.

----------


## Clyde Machine

25.05.2010103: 5.25.10; 9:00AM The Au Aunina. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I recall discovering pictures or another form of documentation on an old French ship, the "Au Aunina," pronounced as written. There was more to this dream, unrelated to the ship, but I don't recall those details.

----------


## Clyde Machine

26.05.2010104: 5.26.10; 7:07AM Part 1: Stained Glass Transformation + Dreamguide? (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a rather lengthy and detailed dream, so I'll try to recount as much as I can remember.

I was in a cafeteria with giant windows on one wall to let sunlight in. I became lucid at some point and tried shooting the windows, which produced no results. I realized that I didn't want to waste the dream trying to shoot stuff, so I ran toward the windows, wanting to make them stained glass. I lost lucidity here and the dream transitioned to put my somewhere else.

I recall waking and thinking that I'd run into a dreamguide in this dream, but I fell asleep while trying to recall the details, and now don't remember anything of the dreamguide, except that it wore white clothing, or was at the very least associated with the colour white.

----------


## Clyde Machine

26.05.2010104: 5.26.10, 10:05AM Part 2: Rody from Protest the Hero Writes Lyrics. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a brief dream in which Rody from Protest the Hero was writing lyrics and was getting suggestions from someone. I simply observed him writing and lent no help to the writing process.

----------


## Clyde Machine

28.05.2010105: 5.28.10; 7:25AM Part 1: Protest the Hero Learning Session. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Among other dreams and fragments, I recall dreaming of learning a Protest the Hero song riff, while watching the band learn it as well.

----------


## Clyde Machine

28.05.2010105: 5.28.10; 9:08AM Part 2: Ancient Egypt + Invasion. (The True Power of DEILD.) (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I go into a DEILD from a previous dream and am reading a newsletter or news article that's taking up all my vision. Knowing that I wanted to do one of the tasks of the year, I tried imagining Egypt, and tried opening my eyes to go there. However, I felt my real life eyes trying to open, so I attempted this only twice before abandoning the idea. I thought of how else to clear my vision, while watching the article go from having a white background to a black one then back to white. I thought of pulling it off my face, now feeling like I was very much in the lucid, enough to not worry about real life bodily movements, but moving my hands to my face didn't help. I really considered leaving the lucid and going back into another DEILD, but I began looking around the newsletter for other possibilities first. While looking over all the words I found that looking off to the right of the paper brought me to a desert city with a richly-coloured landscape and horizon - I'd done it!

In my excitement I shouted profanities and flew through my fully lucid world, flying skillfully over small lakes and cottages nestled into rocky areas of the desert, and I began searching for pyramids to find one being built.

Coming across a few more settlements, complete with trees and houses (basically want you'd expect to find if a city flourished in the middle of a desert - it was pretty cool looking, rather relaxing and inspiring), I saw some pyramids in the distance. I closed in on one, obscured by a little fog, and when I drew close I found that it wasn't yet a pyramid, as it was still being built.

There was a proper square brick foundation, with tall square pillars standing inside it in a disorganized manner, none of equal height. Coming close to the pyramid's foundation I found that there were workers inside it, wearing oddly regal ancient Egyptian dress for being pyramid builders. On the sand floor, in the middle of the square sat two parallel sarcophagi with no lids, white sheets covering the bodies inside. Two workers were laying a golden lid on the one on the right, which might explain why they were regally dressed. (This wasn't simply the construction of a brick pyramidal structure, it was a burial ritual.)

At this point the dream plot was interrupted by something inbound toward our location, like a massive vehicle. Whatever it was, it was plenty large enough to convince me to get out of there, and in an instant I was on my home road, surrounded by the many woods on either side of the pavement, the sky now covered in beautiful shades of blue with stars lighting it everywhere.

Like I said before, my road (at least, most of it) has incredibly few houses on it, and my nearest neighbours are barely within walking distance, so my road has dense woods on both sides, which are only interrupted by my quarter-mile long driveway - this dream was the same way. Because of the woods and my incredibly long driveway, I was nowhere near anyone else while standing out here on the road.

Whatever had visited me in ancient Egypt was here in present-day Michigan. From the woods came an obscenely oversized car, crashing recklessly through the thick trees and brush to get to the road. I made my way to my driveway to get behind our massive gate, in an effort to distance myself and to hide myself from whatever was out there.

The car left down the road and from another part of the woods came a tank, also oversized, and an older-style SUV. They both made it onto the road without a scratch and started racing off. I wasn't scared of them since they weren't coming toward me - on the contrary: I watched the SUV rolling by and said out loud with a laugh, "This is one weird f*ckin' dream!" I don't talk like that in real life, so that should be a good indicator of how insane this dream was.

Things got a little weirder, but a whole lot more cool. The tank and SUV, as well as a few other cars heading down the road in the same direction, started leaning and skidding off the road toward the woods opposite my driveway, going back to where they'd come from, and disappeared noisily into the dark woods. I looked up above the trees and saw a great car rack, loaded with these giant vehicles - like those on trucks that hold all kinds of cars being shipped to and from dealerships. I looked around and noticed another 20-story rack behind the first one. Behind that, two more. Behind them, enough to stretch beyond the horizon.

A quick look in the other direction told me these racks were making a line probably around the entire world, or at least as far as my eyes could see. I focused on the one in front of me and made my way to it, though unable to fly. When I approached one, which now seemed to be out of the woods and right beside the road, I found it was covered in what seemed to me like Spider-man's webbing, with a few kids stuck in it. I attempted to fly to the top, but my jump brought me back to the pavement. I remembered successfully flying in a past lucid by shooting my arms up. I tried this, failing again.

I resolved to try jumping and grabbing the webbing - it was there for a reason, right? - and tried slinging myself up. Instead, it just made me bounce off the pavement, which made me go disproportionately higher in the air, and allowed me to grab onto more webbing, and onto the top of the rack. (One of the kids said that if I hit the ground I could "bounce off my lucidity!" I guess he/she was right.)

On the top I found more kids trapped. I pulled out something from pocket that resembled a breadbag twisty-tie, and cut the webbing to free the girl nearest me. I made sure she wasn't hurt, and asked where my girlfriend Julia was. She replied that Julia was above her, but being at the top of the rack I assumed this meant "above" being relative to her perspective - since she was lying down, I had to go to where her head was pointing.

A quick check initially revealed no sweetheart, but an instant later I was with her, and thought about getting intimate with her. Of course, the dream began fading now, and I was out of it before I could try stabilizing.

I have the coolest dreams....

----------


## Clyde Machine

30.05.2010106: 5.30.10; 7:00AM Part 1: A Humourous Encounter with an Ex. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a humourous non-lucid in which I was back in middle school. While there I went in search of my old locker, remembering my combination to be 13-49-15. I found the locker, and discovered that my ex-girlfriend Krystee was nearby and had noticed me. I acted civil toward her, unsure of what to expect, and thought of introducing Julia to her. Looking around, I found there were several people around me I didn't recognize, then I spotted Julia.

Taking her by the arm, I brought her over and introduced her to Krystee. I looked to Krystee and told her, "This is who I lost my virginity to," and she went _insane._ I don't recall if she started beating on me or if someone held her back, but I remember her screaming at me hysterically.

I found that to be pretty funny.

----------


## Clyde Machine

30.05.2010106: 5.30.10; 9:45AM Part 2: Am I Lucid AND On The Phone? Or Just Lucid? (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Coming out of a dream, I moved only enough to get comfortable, then visualized going to Julia's room. I got into the DEILD, but what I saw was a Poke'mon game in which Julia was my character, walking down a couple lengthy golden halls. Well, that wouldn't do, so I tried to will her to be going to her room. I heard Julia's voice talking to me, and I asked her if this was a lucid dream, wondering if I was dreaming while I had her on the phone. I went into a false awakening after being unsuccessful, and took the opportunity to attempt a DEILD again.

Going into another lucid, I was in Julia's house going to her room. I heard her voice talking to me, again as if she were on the phone outside the dream, and I described to her my actions to help them become manifest in the lucid. I don't recall meeting her within the room before waking.

----------


## Clyde Machine

01.06.2010107: 6.1.10; 9:00AM Girl Scout Cookies, and Relatives. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was handing out invitations to Julia's birthday party - or at least, I tried to, but couldn't find the invitations. I looked in my bedroom and found a couple boxes of Girl Scout cookies. Even though they were already open and I suspected they'd been there a long while, I grabbed a couple and ate them. Then, a couple spiders made their appearance among the cookies. As you can imagine, I said, "Oh my God."

The dream transitioned and continued to be around my house, this time watching a bus roll up with a lot of relatives I didn't recognize inside.

----------


## Clyde Machine

02.06.2010108: 6.2.10; 11:20AM In a Band with Austin. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in a band, with my friend Austin as the singer. We played a show, which was rather energetic, and afterward I asked Austin what he happened in the last few years, since we hadn't seen each other for some long time beforehand.

----------


## Clyde Machine

09.06.2010109: 6.9.10; 12:00PM Miscellaneous Mischief from Clyde, Revisited. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was going to hang out with some guy, but found I'd have to run through a garden to get to him. I jumped and floated, and got lucid all at once. I took the opportunity to float over a truck in the garden. I met up with the guy, and killed him by whipping knives at him. I ran through the garden and found a paper I'd written for school - which I promptly set on fire. I found myself singing a little and enjoying it a great deal, and wanted to put myself onstage with Protest the Hero. However, things went blurry and I went into a false awakening.

----------


## Clyde Machine

16.06.2010110: 6.16.10; 9:52AM BREAKING NEWS: Police Arrest Off-Duty Officer, and the Minotaur is Dead! (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a rather lengthy lucid dream, of which I will relay two parts to ensure the details I provide are accurate and interesting.

I was at the end of my driveway (a recurring location in my dreams), and saw three police trucks speeding on the road, coming to a fast stop in front of my driveway gate, lights flashing in the warm daylight, arranged in such a way as to surround a black SUV, now stopped along with the police vehicles on the road. The police got out of their vehicles with shotguns drawn and aimed at the SUV. I put up my hands to show that I was there and didn't intend to interfere, but figured that as I was standing next to my gate behind a couple trees, I really didn't need to have my hands up like the man who was exiting the SUV, and stepped a little behind my gate to watch the events unfold.

The man stepped out of the SUV, a well-built man with dark clothing and a shaved head - certainly not a person to be screwing around with. His hands were still up as he got to the hood of his car and leaned over it, as the cops wanted. One of the officers drew a rifle that resembled the shotguns the others had, and shot the man in the chest three or four times. He fell to the pavement with no visible wounds, leading me to the conclusion that it was a kind of stungun, with non-piercing rounds.

The officers surrounded him, allowing just enough visibility of the man for me to see that he himself was wearing a dark blue jacket with police patches all over the sleeves and shoulders. I figured I'd see it in the next day's newspaper, seeing as he was an off-duty officer who's arrest I'd just witnessed. One officer looked over at me and said something, which I only took to mean that they were okay with me standing there close by, watching. They took the man away and the dream transitioned.


A while later into my dream, I was in an all-wooden room on a structure made of poles, almost like bamboo coloured a rich brown. I wasn't alone within this structure - I was fighting a minotaur. Yes, I know, it's awesome! This minotaur was a giant, agile skeleton with great horns affixed to the skull, with one nasty temper. He knew the structure well, a multi-level scaffold with no walls, since the structure was encased in an enormous and tall room. 

He wasn't at all shy about flaunting his knowledge of the room's layout. He expertly raced about each level to get to me, forcing me to find ways to move up to higher levels to stay at least one floor away from the skeletal beast. My movement took me to a very high level of the structure, achieved by flying with my signature arms-shot-straight-up flying method through square holes I found in each level's floor, almost as if there was supposed to be a ladder for each, and of course, the minotaur was close below me. I knew what I could do at this point to stop him once and for good, and I let him reach my level.

He reached this floor quickly, and stared me down with a nasty smile - well, as much as a skeletal minotaur's human-shaped skull could muster - and proceeded to approach me with a slow walk. He was visibly smaller than his regular size, now matching my height. I would use this to my advantage: I drew him closer to me, and positioned myself behind the square hole in the floor, watching the minotaur walk toward me in a perfect linear fashion. He stepped into the hole and slipped down, both feet first.

I leaned over the hole and watched with a smile as the (relatively) miniature skeleton fell several stories to the floor and crash-landed on his back. Upon impact he returned to his full and giant size, leaving only his chest and skull (with those giant horns, now coloured rich brown like the wood surrounding me) visible from where I stood. I believe I saw some bones flying off him when he'd smashed into the floor, but he appeared now to be a perfect, flawless, unmoving skeleton. With horns.

Note: This was another lucid dream induced through simply requesting to have one prior to going to sleep. Is this enough to call it a MILD, even without RCs?

----------

